# Beginning of a perpetual grow



## novitius (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi all! So I'm getting a perpetual grow started. I've got a slew of genetics to choose from. Enough to keep me busy for quite a while. I've started with DNA's Holy Grail Kush and Barney's Peyote Critical. Flower doesn't really do the trick for me any longer so I'm planning to start pressing rosin. I'm going to veg in a 2x4 tent. I'm thinking that SOG is going to be the best option for me and will be flowering in a 4x4 under a 2kw led. I may have to add another or just return to the HPS. This is my first grow using LED's. I have a strip in the veg tent that is rated at 36w and it's done a lovely job. I imagine that there'd be some shock moving from LED Veg to HPS Flower though. 
 I'm wondering if any tent growers have set up shelving inside. I'm imagining two shelves running the length and width of the 2x4. Top shelf for moms and the lower rack for clones or new seedlings.  I'll just use the LED strips. I'll have at least two per shelf. 
 Ive done the math on ventilation and I think a 4" centrifugal (@190cfm) will be enough to exhaust both tents. Ducting from tent ports to a Y converter that will be attached to the filter which will be directly attached to the fan. In pull of course. Does that sound feasible? I'm a little concerned about the circuit as it's old wiring and on Bus fuses so I'd like to cut corners where possible to lower the load. 
 Oh, I've also got a auto Northern Hog growing in there. It's the tall sparse one to the right, with the thinner leaves. It just showed pre-flower yesterday morning. I've never grown an auto before so this is just kinda a bonus,hopefully. The HGK is the shorter girl with the broad leaves. She should be showing sex very soon as well. The shortest one is the Peyote Critical. That one had a late start. About two weeks behind the others. I had tried to get a Blueberry Headband to germ and it just wasn't viable. The husk was so dense the little girl never pushed through and just kinda died after I attempted to set it free. Then I lost a popped Cotton Candy.I swear it disappeared in thin air. That's the 3rd time I've tried to get Cotton Candy growing and she just doesn't like me lol. Somehow whenever I order gear, I get at least 1 as a freebie and I fudge it up lol.  
 There's some light burn on the HGK. It grew into the strip. You can see the bleaching and curl on her. She recovered pretty well. The Auto NH did too but did not seem to care. There are some spots from careless watering as well.These pics are about 6 days old. I took them the day after topping the Holy Grail.  3 gal cloth pots, Happy Frog, Mykos spikes, Liquid Kelp, compost tea and distilled H2O. Oh, that's basil I bought from the grocery store and rooted in H2O on the window sill in there behind everything else. It was almost dead before I got it under the LED.  Pretty soon I hope to have a decent chef garden at hand and the 2x4 will probably serve as the launch pad for that as well.  I'm new to organic soil, I've been using DWC for a long time but that True Living Organics book inspired me to get me feet wet. It's true, soil is less maintenance. No washing a Res or monitoring PH drift to eliminate lock out. No pumps to fail or air stones that get weak. But, the growth is no where as robust. That may have something to do with the low wattage LED too. I'm happy though. Tomorrow I should be able to start taking clones off the Kush, the shoots are at the 3rd internode. That's kinda a rule right? That's when I take my clones anyhow.
 I set a poll for this thread to help me decide what to run along side these two ladies for a while. I scored a ton of freebie's from the tude over the summer. The LSD and Boss Hogg are 5 packs. The 818 and Cherry OG are 3 packs and the rest are all singles or I may have two. When I ordered I had planned to run the 5 packs to find the best plant possible but I don't think I'm going to have the room to do that right now. I suppose I technically do...This is why I came here lol. I can't make up my mind!


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2019)

Not a single vote huh? That's rather disappointing. I was hoping for at least one person to vote lol. I guess since there's no votes I won't be adding anything. Actually, to be honest, I don't think I have time to care for more than I have now and my budget is limited. I might germ an LSD because it's been on my list forever. Everything looks good though. The Auto Northern Hog is on day 51 and starting to flower. She has a sweet smell. The Holy Grail Kush is having some issues with what appears to be lockout of cal/mag. My soil meter says PH is at 7 -8 in her pot so I started flushing with 5.5 water to bring it down. My tap runs at about 7 most days. The others are fine at 6-6.5. I put the big LED in. It was advertised as 2000w. It only pulls 208w from the wall. It's a Vander so you know what I'm dealing with. I'll use it until I can afford to replace it.  The Peyote Critical was topped, an attempt at a finger pinch FIM, 3 days ago. Every other day they receive liquid kelp. Twice a week I hit them with some compost tea. They're all drinking much more under the bigger lamp. I took 3 clones off the PC and 2 off the HGK. In a few days I'll take some more.Start trying to fill out that green sea I'm after. I'll try and get some pics later.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 27, 2019)

In my limited grow experience, I have not tried any of your strains so I’m not much help...in my younger days of pot smoking, there was just weed, mostly from Mexico with an occasional bag of Hawaiian weed...not till I started research for growing a few years ago that I realized there were all these cool and different strain...all of these sound like fun though...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2019)

i didn't vote as i don't know all the strains either. The headband is a fave of our daughters. Everyone needs a GSC sometime, it is very good for nausea, etc. and a fun stone. I the cherry is cherry pie, that is a great strain.
That's all I got.


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2019)

No worries 2redeyes. I have more beans than I can handle and for once they aren't bag seed lol. I got lucky just after the 'Tude celebrated their birthday last year. Mega freebie giveaway.They do all sound like fun don't they? MAybe I'll be able to document all of them   I'm so indecisive I only popped the auto cus it would be done and over in short order. The HGK because how can you not grow out a Kush claiming to be the Holy Grail?? and the Peyote Critical because of it's lineage. The Purple Peyote was a Bubba Kush pheno they paired to Critical + (skunk & big bud). I also have a critical +2.0 in the stash which I guess is the IBL. There's also a few Trainwreck regular seeds I was hoping to have a go at breeding with. Never done any breeding but Trainwreck seems like a good daddy!


----------



## HerbWatcher (Mar 27, 2019)

LSD is a good one. It grows big fat buds. But it takes 14 to 16 weeks in 12/12. It's worth it sometimes to get them big fat buds. I don't grow her no more, cause it was screwing up my  perpetual. One more thing I think you would be happier going with hydro or areo in your perpetual. It's a lot easier than growing in soil for a perpetual. Just my opinion. Good luck and stay HIGH.


----------



## Keef (Mar 27, 2019)

Novitius-- I don't remember our path crossing paths -- I don't know those genetics either but I'd like to have them !-- I'm relocating and shut down right now but I ran a continously grow for over 5 years -- Aero under LEDS--At one time I was maintaining about 2 dozen varieties in a square meter -- 
I'm indica heavy and use a 4 part rotation of 60 day or less finishers -- thus the fast finishing indicas -- The way It works (for me)-- Something is moved from veg to bloom every 2 weeks -- After 2 months they start coming out of bloom every 2 weeks !-- Veg has to be able to produce the bloom ready plants or the rotation will grind to a halt !
I clone from clones and as long as I got a live piece in veg I can run dahell out of it !-- I ran a white widow over and over again for over 4 years !- Then the bug wars happen and they took her from me !-


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 28, 2019)

novitius said:


> Not a single vote huh? That's rather disappointing. I was hoping for at least one person to vote lol. I guess since there's no votes I won't be adding anything. Actually, to be honest, I don't think I have time to care for more than I have now and my budget is limited. I might germ an LSD because it's been on my list forever. Everything looks good though. The Auto Northern Hog is on day 51 and starting to flower. She has a sweet smell. The Holy Grail Kush is having some issues with what appears to be lockout of cal/mag. My soil meter says PH is at 7 -8 in her pot so I started flushing with 5.5 water to bring it down. My tap runs at about 7 most days. The others are fine at 6-6.5. I put the big LED in. It was advertised as 2000w. It only pulls 208w from the wall. It's a Vander so you know what I'm dealing with. I'll use it until I can afford to replace it.  The Peyote Critical was topped, an attempt at a finger pinch FIM, 3 days ago. Every other day they receive liquid kelp. Twice a week I hit them with some compost tea. They're all drinking much more under the bigger lamp. I took 3 clones off the PC and 2 off the HGK. In a few days I'll take some more.Start trying to fill out that green sea I'm after. I'll try and get some pics later.


I grew a Barneys Farm LSD not a great yield but the smoke was great.


----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2019)

Well it looks like y'all threw in some votes anyhow. Thanks guys and gal!
Rosebud, thank you for stoppign by! You have quite the history here! Cookies and headband are amazing. I had a 1/8th of the Thin Mint pheno about 6 years ago and it was tied for the best I've ever had. I picked up some Platinum Cookie shatter yesterday actually. It's a creeper and then you're outta ur gourd. Goofy and without stress. I digress, Cherry Pie is also very nice. It's tied into the GSC lineage I believe.I'm not sure if this is Cherry Pie rebranded or not but I'd be happy if it was. I wish I had the room and the outfit to support them all. It would make choices a lot easier. Thank you for your opinion and input, much appreciated!

Hey HerbWatcher! I have been considering switching back to DWC. I'm comfortable with it as it usually is my mainstay. I read that TLO book  by the Rev and wanted to try it out. Aeroponics kinda scare me. A lot of dependency on the emitters. In DWC a pump can fail and the roots still have a  O2 saturated environment for a while. I've never really tried it beyond a small home built cloner a few years back. Thanks for the info on the LSD!  That is a long long time to wait on nug lol. How were they screwing up your grow? size + timing? 

Keef, thank you for sharing your experience! That's a lot of posts man! 24 plants in a 3x3? I'll have to look and see if you have any journals posted. I'm sure I can glean some wisdom from them! I hope there are pictures. I'm after the same harvest rotation you've described. 2 months to gear up huh? I hope my clones all live. I'm sorry to hear about your WW. RiP Lady Dank. 

ziggyross, how long did you flower it? Did it really have the hallucinagenic effect? I've smoked some bud that gave me some light colors and the breathing vibe before. I really liked it for walks in the woods or just hanging out with friends. We never knew what that stuff was exactly but when it was around we scored a bunch of it. I'm hoping I can get a high THC-V producer. 

It looks like the votes go to LSD. I'm intrigued by the White Strawberry too. I just read up on that on Wikileaf. According to them it's clone only, yet I has a bean right here, though technically I did not buy it. www.wikileaf.com/strain/white-strawberry
 "Seeds of this rarefied strain are not available for sale online. Instead, prospective home growers should obtain clippings of mature plants of this strain from a trusted source; such clippings can be grown as genetically identical “clones."  It came from Attitude so it should be legit ya? The White x Strawberry Cough. 
 Again, I appreciate everyone stopping by and throwing their experience in. I'm thankful for the advice also. Rose, you boosted the counts by adding in family members. I like it. 
 Here's a couple pics. There's a few of the top of the auto. It's neat to see this plant start to flower with no help. The HGK has quite a few tops. Keef and HerbWatcher have me thinking now I should start flowering them soon and let the clones breed each other and go back to hydro. 
 Anybody know a good strain for focus?


----------



## novitius (Apr 6, 2019)

I lost a branch off the auto this morning, oops! This is all the growth the buds have done in days. The auto started germination on 2-4. Breeder says 70-80 days which will be by the 26th. I'm hoping these things start to swell soon. I think the el cheapo light may be to under powered. 400 mols or whatever that measurement is. It did boost vegetative growth though.


----------



## Snake (Apr 6, 2019)

I would like to see someone cross some green crack with some golden goat. I'm not sure how good it would be but who could turn down a big bowl of goat crack?


----------



## novitius (Apr 10, 2019)

Snake said:


> I would like to see someone cross some green crack with some golden goat. I'm not sure how good it would be but who could turn down a big bowl of goat crack?


I'm not even sure what to say about that. Random to say the least. I can't seem to find an appropriate witty comeback. Forgive me. 
 Best I got is who trained a goat to cook crack and why is it moldy?

Lost another branch on the Auto just with a little pressure from rotating the pot. Branch hung on something and then snagged my arm and just about completely tore off.This branch is  just under the other one that came off.  But, the rest of the northern hog is starting to show some bud growth again. It just keeps stretching. I'm going to put some stakes in today to help her out.


----------



## R1ch (Apr 17, 2019)

I also started my planting. Anyone interested can come and give me some advice.


----------



## novitius (Apr 19, 2019)

The auto is finally starting to fill in. It's got a week according to my calendar. Trich's are still clear, no cloud anywhere on the plant. Production isn't fantastic. I attribute it to the weak light. Except for the main spear all the buds are thumb sized. No where near dense enough either.I'm not sure really whats going on lol. The plant is 4 foot tall from the dirt. It looks green n healthy. It's just not stacking up like I'd want. I cant put the hps I have in that lil tent. Nope...I did some defoliating this morning, removing dying leaves and weak growth. Hopefully it'll help with light penetration. I haven't grown in soil in years and I've never used LED lighting to grow. I'm sure I'm messin up,over/under watering, to much liquid kelp/compost tea?,  but I don't think it would've affected the plant that much. Also, never grown an auto either. Clearly I let it stretch to much in Veg. I wasn't to sure about the distance an LED could be, I left it high. Once I lowered it growth exploded from everywhere though. Shoots abound. I just don't think this light I have has enough juice in the flower spectrum. Don't buy cheap stuff!!$89 for 2kw  







The Peyote Critical and HGK are doing fine. Just veggin out. They only stand about 1-2 ft tall tho. I think the PC will be great for a single cola SoG. The HGK crowns so much I'm gonna have to SCroG her. I've got a few rooted clones of each. 1 PC went to live in the woods maybe a week ago. No snow and no frost since  When the auto finishes at the end of the month I'm going to flip the mothers to flower. I'm going to add a Bestva or King LED soon and hopefully see a big difference. The cost to operate is so cheap I cant imagine setting up my HID. Matter of fact I think Im just gonna give that away to someone who might use it. I see growers here using a wide range of LED lights successfully so I'm going to stick with them and just start investing into better technology. The load they draw is so low I feel ok piecing the lighting together as well. 
  HGK , ANH and the PC. I have the rooted clones down on the floor in 3 gallons under the strip light. New moms. In a few months this tent will look different. Can't wait til then!


----------



## R1ch (Apr 23, 2019)

novitius said:


> The auto is finally starting to fill in. It's got a week according to my calendar. Trich's are still clear, no cloud anywhere on the plant. Production isn't fantastic. I attribute it to the weak light. Except for the main spear all the buds are thumb sized. No where near dense enough either.I'm not sure really whats going on lol. The plant is 4 foot tall from the dirt. It looks green n healthy. It's just not stacking up like I'd want. I cant put the hps I have in that lil tent. Nope...I did some defoliating this morning, removing dying leaves and weak growth. Hopefully it'll help with light penetration. I haven't grown in soil in years and I've never used LED lighting to grow. I'm sure I'm messin up,over/under watering, to much liquid kelp/compost tea?,  but I don't think it would've affected the plant that much. Also, never grown an auto either. Clearly I let it stretch to much in Veg. I wasn't to sure about the distance an LED could be, I left it high. Once I lowered it growth exploded from everywhere though. Shoots abound. I just don't think this light I have has enough juice in the flower spectrum. Don't buy cheap stuff!!$89 for 2kw  View attachment 252399
> View attachment 252401
> 
> 
> ...


I am really curious what brand?


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2019)

R1ch said:


> I am really curious what brand?


The HPS is gone.I donated it to a local garden shop. It was just an ipower digi ballast with a pair of Sunmasters or Sunmax bulbs and I had a cool tube and the generic reflector for it. The batwing thingy. I actually liked that better than the cooltube but the batwing just let that heat hang out. IT worked well tho! It was like 160 I think with the cool tube included. 
If you were wondering what LED I'm using right now it is a Vander labeled product. No recommend! I'd of rather bought a lower wattage light from a brand with a better rep. I should've done more research before purchasing.


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2019)

3 more days on the ANH according to the calendar. The hairs are starting to brown now. Trichs are still clear. 
Can anyone recommend a good loupe? I have one that does 30x and 60x but the 60x glass is soooo tiny. It does have little led's on it which are helpful.


----------



## R1ch (Apr 24, 2019)

Last year I saw a lot of people using white spectrum, so I bought Mars SP-250 earlier this year. I am trying to use it to grow my AUTO. It feels good. I don't know what will happen in three months.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

R1ch said:


> Last year I saw a lot of people using white spectrum, so I bought Mars SP-250 earlier this year. I am trying to use it to grow my AUTO. It feels good. I don't know what will happen in three months.


I was looking at those last night actually. I saw a video on YT that was using them. They made the list of possibles. There's just so many options...


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2019)

Today is day 80 from seed on the Auto Northern Hog. It's not ready yet. Close, but not yet. I'll get some pics up soon.The trichome have all gone cloudy. Pistols are now turning to brown and orange.   These are the best pics I could get. 
  I ordered a 1500w King LED on the good recommendations of several people who use them. I can't wait to get that in there and see what it does. The nugs on the ANH are really starting to get some density now. They smell sweet too!  I guess the Vander did not represent complete failure. I coulda helped the plant a lot more but I kinda just wanted to give it a stress free run. There's no nanners in the buds even though it did take the loss of two branches due to a light drop. I sort of want to order a few and try again but I think I'll wait on that until after the cure.


----------



## R1ch (Apr 26, 2019)

novitius said:


> Today is day 80 from seed on the Auto Northern Hog. It's not ready yet. Close, but not yet. I'll get some pics up soon.The trichome have all gone cloudy. Pistols are now turning to brown and orange.   These are the best pics I could get.
> I ordered a 1500w King LED on the good recommendations of several people who use them. I can't wait to get that in there and see what it does. The nugs on the ANH are really starting to get some density now. They smell sweet too!  I guess the Vander did not represent complete failure. I coulda helped the plant a lot more but I kinda just wanted to give it a stress free run. There's no nanners in the buds even though it did take the loss of two branches due to a light drop. I sort of want to order a few and try again but I think I'll wait on that until after the cure.


Great!


----------



## novitius (Apr 26, 2019)

New light arrived and so far is in working order. It runs hotter than the Vander. I just turned the exhaust up more...Hopefully I dont need to put the AC in yet lol. Maybe I have to build a hood? It's going to the flower tent when I get that together anyhow. Then I'll need another light again lol. It stops at some point right?


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 27, 2019)

Emerald Triangle OG Cherry and White Strawberry. 

My HGK'S topped out around 24 inches with heavy buds and some of the most phenomenal sugar production I've ever seen.
They've gone from Death Row to one of my top 10 in just 6 weeks time.


----------



## novitius (Apr 30, 2019)

Day 85. Slow motion on the auto Northern Hog. It has begun to thicken up fairly nicely, it's getting sticky and it smells so sweet. I lost a good amount of flower by losing two branches    
But, it didn't even go into shock, it didn't herm and it's getting there. The main cola is cloudy, everything else is clear still. Pulled a bunch of yellowed leaves away today and cut back some of the weakest popcorn.  It's been interesting having the auto in there.


----------



## novitius (May 6, 2019)

R.I.P Auto Northern Hog. 91 days old. I think it could have gone longer but I want it out of the space.  8.2 oz wet and trimmed. It's sticky and smells like sweet gas. I saved all the decent trim and tossed it in the freezer for later projects. There's some light purple hue's to the nug now too. Looking forward to getting a cure on this and giving it a few doobs. The majority of the harvest is going to be decarbed and used to make canna caps a la Keef. 
 Tomorrow I will take some more clones and in a few days switch two PC and 2 HGK to flower!


----------



## Bruce111 (May 10, 2019)

novitius said:


> The auto is finally starting to fill in. It's got a week according to my calendar. Trich's are still clear, no cloud anywhere on the plant. Production isn't fantastic. I attribute it to the weak light. Except for the main spear all the buds are thumb sized. No where near dense enough either.I'm not sure really whats going on lol. The plant is 4 foot tall from the dirt. It looks green n healthy. It's just not stacking up like I'd want. I cant put the hps I have in that lil tent. Nope...I did some defoliating this morning, removing dying leaves and weak growth. Hopefully it'll help with light penetration. I haven't grown in soil in years and I've never used LED lighting to grow. I'm sure I'm messin up,over/under watering, to much liquid kelp/compost tea?,  but I don't think it would've affected the plant that much. Also, never grown an auto either. Clearly I let it stretch to much in Veg. I wasn't to sure about the distance an LED could be, I left it high. Once I lowered it growth exploded from everywhere though. Shoots abound. I just don't think this light I have has enough juice in the flower spectrum. Don't buy cheap stuff!!$89 for 2kw  View attachment 252399
> View attachment 252401
> 
> 
> ...



It looks great. Nice work.


----------



## novitius (May 10, 2019)

50 grams on the dot for the auto northern hog into jars for the cure. Not bad really and it does smell good!


----------



## stepheneking (May 10, 2019)

Very Nice Grow Going!!!!
Good luck on the King LED. Why don't you add in some side lighting? I am no expert as I am a new guy but shouldn't you light the sides with some lower LED lighting for some better light penetration?


----------



## novitius (May 11, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Very Nice Grow Going!!!!
> Good luck on the King LED. Why don't you add in some side lighting? I am no expert as I am a new guy but shouldn't you light the sides with some lower LED lighting for some better light penetration?


I had suspected I might need to but honestly the 1500w King is enough. I'm in a 2x4 for now. It's enough light for sure. Wife calls it the mini sun...


----------



## novitius (May 11, 2019)

I took 12 clones off each mom. I use Rootech cloning gel and I've always used peat plugs. The expanding poker chips. The pink lid is for a tote that I'm using as a propagation dome. I kinda let that go to the wayside in my frenzied light obsessed manic brain. 
Man, I hope all these root. 10 days for rooting, then maybe 14 days veg and flip to flower. I still need a flower tent and probably another light! 
I've got some time tho.


----------



## stepheneking (May 11, 2019)

novitius said:


> I took 12 clones off each mom. I use Rootech cloning gel and I've always used peat plugs. The expanding poker chips. The pink lid is for a tote that I'm using as a propagation dome. I kinda let that go to the wayside in my frenzied light obsessed manic brain.
> Man, I hope all these root. 10 days for rooting, then maybe 14 days veg and flip to flower. I still need a flower tent and probably another light!
> I've got some time tho.
> View attachment 252654
> View attachment 252655


Good luck. I have my fingers crossed.  Did you just do the clone cuttings? So are they fresh today? they look nice!


----------



## novitius (May 14, 2019)

Well, so I've got another king 1500. I thought my original had lost intensity but it turns out I've just gotten use to the light. So..... Yeah. I guess I just bought another light! 
 The clones were taken just before posting Stepheneking. They don't look so hot today. A few look good in each tray but most of them have slumped over. Right now I'll be happy if one each roots so I can keep them going. 
I'll post some pics tomorrow or the next day. I keep getting a to large error.


----------



## umbra (May 15, 2019)

Talk to St Nick about that Mozzarella. It was 1 of his fav.


----------



## novitius (May 17, 2019)

I flipped to 12/12 last evening. The clones all look like they're rooting now!


----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)

Update on the clones, moving forward idea's and lots of rambling as I've been toking pretty hard this morning. 
 This time around the HGK cloned very well and the PC didn't take so well. Maybe I need to take a break between moms instead of back to back. I'll admit I didn't clean the scissors or switch rooting gel. Last time I took PC's first and they all survived. The HGK's directly after and they all suffered. So I'm looking at my process and technique to see what the problem is. I've been able to clone just about everything I've tried to, plants-tree's-fungi(somewhat different), and rarely see problems. I never have taken so many at once tho. I'm going to lose roughly half the PC and possibly not even 1 HGK. 
 The plan( for right now!!!  )  with them is to pot them in 1gallon cloth pots, give them a few days to get happy and then add them to the flowering 2x4. They'll be a few weeks behind the original moms allowing me to keep a harvest running. They'll stay short of course but I want to play with the lights. Some experienced people have pointed out a light is only capable of producing so many grams. Weather it's one large plant or many small ones the limit is set already by the light and it's quality. I've got enough clones I can play with different styles and techniques to see what will help me produce the best under the LED's.  
 I've lollie'd the mom HGK and just thinned out the PC for better penetration.  The HGK wears a crown of like 14 tops right now! The PC is much more tree like. Just a few branches but nodes up and down those branches. The 2 PC clones I have in the tent now that are going to flower too are so much bigger than the mom. The leaves are huge in comparison. That's got to be the KING LED stepping in and now there's 2. With the Auto I just finished I noticed it improved considerably within 2-3 days.  The girls in the tent now are in Happy Frog and the new clones will get set into Ocean Forest for the flowering boost. 1 of each new batch clones will get kept in soil as well. 
 I want to switch back to hydro. I enjoy the ease of soil. Basically all I did was mix in some Mykos and I use Blue Planet Liquid Kelp and Super Compost Tea from a place called Gardeners Bud. Once a week they get a dose on different days and the rest is just plain water at 6.3 usually. I have to bring it down from 9 quite often. Hydro is gonna require an RO filter here. I've already got parts for a bubble cloner so that'll be coming to life soon. I just need to get a pool noodle. 
 I plan to get some new strains up and running too shortly. I think the White Strawberry is going in along with a special gift or two. More on the additions later. 
 Suddenly I feel like taking pictures. I can show trhe difference between the PC mom and her clones and the sorry state of my newest clones. A pic is worth a thousand words, maybe I'll get a few on how I botched it!
I'll be back with pics in a bit.


----------



## novitius (May 19, 2019)

O.k. I have some pics. Let's start with the clones. They yellowed fast and they've been trimmed as a result. Right now I'm thinking maybe they weren't well fed enough to provide clones. They did have water only for 2 weeks. I accidentally double fed them the week prior to giving water only. 
First pic is the side by side, PC bottom - HGK top tray. None look spectacular. The top left HGK look the best. 

I have a photo of the PC and her clones. I know it's not a great shot but I think you can make out the size difference between mom and her clones. They're twice as big. I'm thinking it's because they started under the King LED. 
I also added pics of each strains structure. The HGK I had planned to take more clones off but I think Im good so she'll get some scissor action maybe today. She's got that lime green color and very little scent at all. JGVermont mentioned not being to impressed initially too but it turned out to be a favorite so I'm hopeful. It may just take a few runs to learn how to treat her.  The PC was thinned a few days ago, I think when I put the Auto bud into jars and it's already lush again. Vigorous IMO. Also the PC has the most wonderful aroma. I could sniff it all day  Sometimes I just poke my head in and rustle some leaves to catch a whiff. I really hope I can keep them safe n healthy through harvest. 
O.k., enough rambling from me for now.  If anyone has advice on those clones....please dish it out! I added a pic of the clones after being taken also.


----------



## novitius (May 26, 2019)

9 days later the Peyote Critical are showing baby flowers already. The HGK mom is just starting to push itself into flower production. The clones might survive after all, they're all alive!I've only let one go so far. there may be 2-3 PC I don't repot tho. The Kush clones look good and they'll  all be transplanted in a day or so.
The Peyote Critical says it has a time of 49-55 days. 46 to go then. The HGK says 63 days.  So around the 4th of July I'll be chopping the first few PC and a week or so later I'll take the HGK.    
 Temps are high enough I've added in the AC window unit nearby, 2 days ago. With the AC on I can keep temps around 76-78 with both LED's on full bore. Maybe I should think about a bigger tent soon and my original plan of splitting the 4" exhaust isn't going to work most likely. I may just step up to an 8" for that and use the 4" in a drying tent.
 I've also misplaced my SCroG net...It's here somewhere dangit.


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

hEY nOVI...Great pics!
They look healthy! 
So will you be toking her on the 4th!!!!LoL


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

So did you add in the extra LED light, any signs of benefit on current grow, if so?


----------



## stepheneking (May 29, 2019)

novitius said:


> 50 grams on the dot for the auto northern hog into jars for the cure. Not bad really and it does smell good!


When do/have you sampled??? How did it smoke


----------



## novitius (May 30, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> So did you add in the extra LED light, any signs of benefit on current grow, if so?


 The extra 1500w is in service. With AC on I can keep temps just under 79* on hot days. More growth! There are bud sites everywhere especially on the PC.



stepheneking said:


> When do/have you sampled??? How did it smoke


I sampled lol. It comes with a good buzz and I'm happy with it.I let it dry to fast so it kind of tastes a little like hay.The longer it sits in jars, the better it starts to smell. It is pungent smoke and tastes much like it smells, sweet fuel with a little spice to it.  I'll probably give some auto's a try when I can put stuff outside.


----------



## novitius (May 30, 2019)

Got the net in yesterday, been doing some bending and top dressed the 4 plants in the 2 x 4 with FFOF. I've got 12 clones potted, 6 of each. That'll put 10 new plants into flower in a few weeks. I'm trying something just for the sake of learning something or nothing. I put 3 of each straight into 3 gal pots and put the others into solo cups. I want to see if there's a difference in growth at all. All I did with the clones is add some Mykos and used distilled water. I definitely need to get a larger tent. 2 good size plants fit in there well with room for smaller pots.
My minds been wandering to the PC I took out into the forest. I wonder if she's survived these storms? My feet are itching to go find out.


----------



## novitius (Jun 6, 2019)

21 days 12/12


----------



## novitius (Jun 14, 2019)

Day 29 12/12 
Peyote critical buds on the clones look amazing. Momma is root bound I'm sure but still putting on weight. HGK is starting to sugar up now.  
 None of my 2nd batch of clones made it.


----------



## novitius (Jun 19, 2019)

Day 34 12/12 10-20 days left on the PC according to Barney's. 
PC smells amazing. Fruit,earth and sweetness. Never smelled anything like it. HGK is looking and smelling good too.


----------



## stepheneking (Jun 20, 2019)

Looking great! I bet it smells great!


----------



## novitius (Jun 23, 2019)

Yesterday I noticed that sugar leaves had begun turning purple. It's easiest to see it under the LED but you can see it in natural light. I'm going to try and get a few good shots with the cell camera.


----------



## novitius (Jun 23, 2019)

pics


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2019)

nice


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

I ordered a 5x5. Wanted a 4x8 but space isn't permitting. Still, I have 2 rooms now. Also added a dehumidifier to the equipment list. 
 So the 2 1500's go to the 5x5 and the 36 watt led tube and the vander take the 4x2. Probably looking into a different veg light in the future.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2019)

I’m no expert but I’ve noticed that my winter harvests are more purple-tinged. From what I understand, the purple has to do with cold inhibiting nutrient uptake of P or K. I am too lazy to look up which one but I think if you want more purple, trying to cool the tent, especially during lights out, will give you more purple bud. Who doesn’t like purple bud?


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey Fogey, thanks for stopping by. I've also read that cold weather in the dark can help turn leaves purple. I was told by one of the experts here that it can be induced by creating ph lockout. Of p & k I believe.
 At this point in time the tent is cooled at night by a near by window unit. I no longer ph my water at all. So one or maybe both of those things are helping it show. The peyote critical comes from peyote purple by Barney's x critical kush.  It is pretty. I like it. I've never had plants turn purple. It's hard to tell but I think there's nug material turning purple too now, not just the sweat leaf.
 The smell has changed on the PC too. A few days ago I noticed. Now it smells like fruit that's become ripe... Not as enticing as before but it leaves the impression it's going to be tasty.
 So far I'd recommend this strain to everyone.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2019)

I had some buckeye purple plants once. the trichomes didn’t turn amber. They turned purple. Good job with your plants.


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I had some buckeye purple plants once. the trichomes didn’t turn amber. They turned purple. Good job with your plants.


Wuuuuuut?? That's insane! I would love to see that. I'll have to go through your journal. 
Thanks oldfogey8. I've had a lot of fun with this run.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 24, 2019)

This was a pretty good shot of the purple...


----------



## novitius (Jun 24, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> View attachment 253365
> This was a pretty good shot of the purple...


What kind of camera do you use OF?


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2019)

lol


----------



## novitius (Jun 25, 2019)

Checked my runoff this morning after watering, 6.8. Pretty good huh? It goes in at over 8. I looked at the trichs in the purplest area's and indeed some are actually purple. Nothing as prevalent as OF and Umbra have shown but it is there.
 1 more thing, the Peyote Critical is 80/20 Indica. Somehow I got the Sativa leaning pheno. It doesnt appear that it's going to produce yields expected of Critical proportions but it may be beefed up over the typical Peyote Purple sat leaning yield. IDK  I feel like the HGK is also Sativa leaning from two Kush parents. Thin narrow leaf on both strains for me.

Edits for added notes


----------



## Lorna (Jun 26, 2019)

novitius said:


> Got the net in yesterday, been doing some bending and top dressed the 4 plants in the 2 x 4 with FFOF. I've got 12 clones potted, 6 of each. That'll put 10 new plants into flower in a few weeks. I'm trying something just for the sake of learning something or nothing. I put 3 of each straight into 3 gal pots and put the others into solo cups. I want to see if there's a difference in growth at all. All I did with the clones is add some Mykos and used distilled water. I definitely need to get a larger tent. 2 good size plants fit in there well with room for smaller pots.
> My minds been wandering to the PC I took out into the forest. I wonder if she's survived these storms? My feet are itching to go find out.



Anxious to know what happened to the one in the forest.


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

Lorna said:


> Anxious to know what happened to the one in the forest.


I still don't know! I never go back until I'm ready to take it home.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds exciting!


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey Nov - Don't tell I slipped out the OFC when no one was looking-- Looking good Cuz !-- The grow bug done climbed all up on U !--
 I smell decarb !-- Got some more in the oven to make medicine -- How did that batch U made turn out - U should be on it regularly !

Hey Lorna !-- Welcome to MP -- Do U grow or want to grow ?-- This is where the weed 411 lives !-- I guess I better get back to the Home of the Old Farts Club (OFC)-- Seems like everytime I start exploring the site I piss off one these younger growers !-- Not on purpose !-- Old people will just say what's on thier mind !-- Again - Welcome to MP !- Stop by the OFC and say hello sometime !


----------



## Lorna (Jun 26, 2019)

novitius said:


> Not a single vote huh? That's rather disappointing. I was hoping for at least one person to vote lol. I guess since there's no votes I won't be adding anything. Actually, to be honest, I don't think I have time to care for more than I have now and my budget is limited. I might germ an LSD because it's been on my list forever. Everything looks good though. The Auto Northern Hog is on day 51 and starting to flower. She has a sweet smell. The Holy Grail Kush is having some issues with what appears to be lockout of cal/mag. My soil meter says PH is at 7 -8 in her pot so I started flushing with 5.5 water to bring it down. My tap runs at about 7 most days. The others are fine at 6-6.5. I put the big LED in. It was advertised as 2000w. It only pulls 208w from the wall. It's a Vander so you know what I'm dealing with. I'll use it until I can afford to replace it.  The Peyote Critical was topped, an attempt at a finger pinch FIM, 3 days ago. Every other day they receive liquid kelp. Twice a week I hit them with some compost tea. They're all drinking much more under the bigger lamp. I took 3 clones off the PC and 2 off the HGK. In a few days I'll take some more.Start trying to fill out that green sea I'm after. I'll try and get some pics later.



Sorry! I don't have enough experience to vote... Your pictures are amazing, though. I hope others vote.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Nov - Don't tell I slipped out the OFC when no one was looking-- Looking good Cuz !-- The grow bug done climbed all up on U !--
> I smell decarb !-- Got some more in the oven to make medicine -- How did that batch U made turn out - U should be on it regularly !
> 
> Hey Lorna !-- Welcome to MP -- Do U grow or want to grow ?-- This is where the weed 411 lives !-- I guess I better get back to the Home of the Old Farts Club (OFC)-- Seems like everytime I start exploring the site I piss off one these younger growers !-- Not on purpose !-- Old people will just say what's on thier mind !-- Again - Welcome to MP !- Stop by the OFC and say hello sometime !



I'm trying to grow. This is my girl - the only one that survived. All the others died because I was careless and, one, the most beautiful, was pulled out by some animal at night. They were protected by a plastic milk jug from which I cut the bottom. Really good against the storms here but probably some dog considered it a possible food bowl, detroyed the plant, didn't like it and left it there, destroyed. Very sad...


----------



## Keef (Jun 26, 2019)

Good luck to U Lorna --
I'm an inside water pharmer down on the Texas coast and in between grows right now - I'm relocating from South Texas to East Texas -- I run a perpetual grow -- 2 grow areas - One 12/12 for bloom and one 18/6 for veg --I'm a cloner and  I do a 4 part bloom rotation of 60 day finishers -- Every 2 weeks some plants from veg are moved to bloom -- After the 2 months they start coming out of bloom every 2 weeks - I root cuttings -- I ran a white widow girl over and over for 4 1/2 years - The weakness of the system is that Veg has to be able to feed those plants to bloom or the rotation crumbles --


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2019)

Lorna, how do you know it's female? It doesn't look like a clone. It looks like an unsexed seedling


----------



## Lorna (Jun 26, 2019)

Yup. That's why I'm planting 5 more this weekend. Tight schedule, I know. It's a local strain, I checked all over the web. Until I have a good handle on what method is best (and what I can actually afford or is feasible in my conditions), I'm going with this strain and another one they have here. Things I didn't realize I'd have to choose before I bought the first batch of seeds, such as how much space they would require indoors (too much for my house), indoors vx outdoors (I have a nice backyard, I'm 100% legal and it's warm until the end of October), etc, ended up creating a delay. I also lost a whole batch. This is the last batch I am going to plant this year.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Good luck to U Lorna --
> I'm an inside water pharmer down on the Texas coast and in between grows right now - I'm relocating from South Texas to East Texas -- I run a perpetual grow -- 2 grow areas - One 12/12 for bloom and one 18/6 for veg --I'm a cloner and  I do a 4 part bloom rotation of 60 day finishers -- Every 2 weeks some plants from veg are moved to bloom -- After the 2 months they start coming out of bloom every 2 weeks - I root cuttings -- I ran a white widow girl over and over for 4 1/2 years - The weakness of the system is that Veg has to be able to feed those plants to bloom or the rotation crumbles --



"I ran a white widow girl over and over for 4 1/2 years": this is adorable. I hope one day to have a fraction of your experience. I'm sure it requires a lot of learning but it also sounds like fun!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2019)

I can’t vote. Never had any of those strains. Have some Blim Burn Green Crack that I like.


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

Keef said:


> Hey Nov - Don't tell I slipped out the OFC when no one was looking-- Looking good Cuz !-- The grow bug done climbed all up on U !--
> I smell decarb !-- Got some more in the oven to make medicine -- How did that batch U made turn out - U should be on it regularly !
> 
> Hey Lorna !-- Welcome to MP -- Do U grow or want to grow ?-- This is where the weed 411 lives !-- I guess I better get back to the Home of the Old Farts Club (OFC)-- Seems like everytime I start exploring the site I piss off one these younger growers !-- Not on purpose !-- Old people will just say what's on thier mind !-- Again - Welcome to MP !- Stop by the OFC and say hello sometime !


Hey Keef! Thanks man! I've certainly caught the bug. Thanks for popping in Keef, there's always a stool for ya here.Oh, the decarb, turned out good! I got 200 or so of those caps. I eat 2 Keef. I gotta work up my edible tolerance. It ain't the same lol. 

 Lorna, nice to meet you! This is a great place to learn and meet some great people. There's a ton of knowledge available in the minds here!
The OFC is over at the coffee table if you haven't found it yet! I really hope that lol clone has survived. I found if I went checking on them they got found more often so I make them comfortable and beat feet outta there until I think they should come down. If she's there, yay! If not, I took a good hike.


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I can’t vote. Never had any of those strains. Have some Blim Burn Green Crack that I like.


I set the vote for 10 days when I started the thread cus I didn't really know what I was doing. I've got the GSC from them. I'd never heard of them until I got the freebie. You give me hope the cookies will be good.


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

Lorna said:


> I'm trying to grow. This is my girl - the only one that survived. All the others died because I was careless and, one, the most beautiful, was pulled out by some animal at night. They were protected by a plastic milk jug from which I cut the bottom. Really good against the storms here but probably some dog considered it a possible food bowl, detroyed the plant, didn't like it and left it there, destroyed. Very sad...
> 
> View attachment 253372


At least one made it! All you need is one! I think a tomato cage would be helpful to you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2019)

The Green Crack was a freebie too. I gave some clones to a friend and people loved it. I am down to a half ounce of my last harvest and I am bummed I didn’t clone it again. Hope the GSC is nice. I am growing some Cookie thing now that was a freebie. I’ve had great results with the free giveaway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2019)

Oddly enough, I am pretty baked after smoking some right now. Prolly why I am so chatty...


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Oddly enough, I am pretty baked after smoking some right now. Prolly why I am so chatty...


I like a buzz that makes me social. When it comes to face to face conversation I'm apt to head the other way lol.


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> The Green Crack was a freebie too. I gave some clones to a friend and people loved it. I am down to a half ounce of my last harvest and I am bummed I didn’t clone it again. Hope the GSC is nice. I am growing some Cookie thing now that was a freebie. I’ve had great results with the free giveaway.


I'm bummed I did not keep a clone of the peyote critical. I'm hoping I can control the drying this time so I don't ruin this stuff. If I get it done right I think  I'll order more. It's a limited edition so it might be gone soon. Its sticky icky now. 
 I was so happy to get all those freebies. I got variety for years from them.


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2019)

Nick gave you the nod on the Mozz, maybe he didn't do the vote thing, but if Nick gives the nod … nuff said


----------



## novitius (Jun 26, 2019)

umbra said:


> Nick gave you the nod on the Mozz, maybe he didn't do the vote thing, but if Nick gives the nod … nuff said


Nick did say he liked it. You're thinking I should throw that in for the next round? White strawberry, mozz and your Larry og x lemon Thai x Oregon lemon? That sounds like a good mix!


----------



## novitius (Jun 27, 2019)

Thursday update- day 42 12/12
Barney's peyote critical has gone mostly cloudy. It has 7 days left by the calendar. 
 DNA's HGK is covered in trichs. I wish I hadn't flushed the soil so hard before flipping the lights. 
 Both strains have dense flowers and are sticky. I'm not able to upload at the moment.I'm getting a file to large error again.


----------



## novitius (Jun 27, 2019)

I had to go back to one light and its on bloom only. It's too hot. It's barely under 80.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Always fighting the heat !-- Sounds like U still got plenty light in there - I have never grown in a tent --So Nov U gonna set up a continuous grow ?-- I would suggest fast finishing indicas -- U got 2 grow areas yet -- Almost have to have 2 grow areas for a continuous grow -- Being down here in the belly of the prohibition beast I don't have access to clones - So I grow plants from seed  and sex them and produce my own clones -- I like to keep a piece of a plant alive until it's been in the pipe -- What if it is magnificent and I don't have a live piece ?- It's gone !- There wl be no more of it !-- I don't like that thought !-- I do that 4 part rotation but U could do a 2 Part rotation of 60 day finishers
by moving something from veg to bloom once a month -
After 2 months U would start having monthly harvest --
 I would suggest a veg that is just a wee bit bigger than bloom !-- U wanna bring in new stuff start it in veg then move it back to veg after U sex it -- I like running several clones of the same plant together - Some hybrids will tower over indicas and block the light so U learn not to run them together -- and different plants have different nute requirements-(in water)- It's more complicated than U would think !
Edit :--Soon as I get set back up and some these girls locked in I'm share the seed I got left so they won't get too old -- I got some 60 day indicas that'll rock your world - They all OFC genetics without fancy names and stuff but they can hold they own !-- I got about a 5 cc syringe full of seed with a blueberry mom and a chocolate dad - Got no idea what to expect but should be something nice in there-- I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy too --


----------



## novitius (Jun 27, 2019)

Keef said:


> Always fighting the heat !-- Sounds like U still got plenty light in there - I have never grown in a tent --So Nov U gonna set up a continuous grow ?-- I would suggest fast finishing indicas -- U got 2 grow areas yet -- Almost have to have 2 grow areas for a continuous grow -- Being down here in the belly of the prohibition beast I don't have access to clones - So I grow plants from seed  and sex them and produce my own clones -- I like to keep a piece of a plant alive until it's been in the pipe -- What if it is magnificent and I don't have a live piece ?- It's gone !- There wl be no more of it !-- I don't like that thought !-- I do that 4 part rotation but U could do a 2 Part rotation of 60 day finishers
> by moving something from veg to bloom once a month -
> After 2 months U would start having monthly harvest --
> I would suggest a veg that is just a wee bit bigger than bloom !-- U wanna bring in new stuff start it in veg then move it back to veg after U sex it -- I like running several clones of the same plant together - Some hybrids will tower over indicas and block the light so U learn not to run them together -- and different plants have different nute requirements-(in water)- It's more complicated than U would think !
> Edit :--Soon as I get set back up and some these girls locked in I'm share the seed I got left so they won't get too old -- I got some 60 day indicas that'll rock your world - They all OFC genetics without fancy names and stuff but they can hold they own !-- I got about a 5 cc syringe full of seed with a blueberry mom and a chocolate dad - Got no idea what to expect but should be something nice in there-- I'm kinda Snow Lotus heavy too --


I got a 5x5 tent recently. I havelighting for both areas. I just need to pull together a fan and filter and I'm ready. An oscillating fan too.  
 I'm looking to move to a property that will be better for this. I'm on a slab.no basement. 
 I'd like to have a big veg room full of all types of kind. maybe one day I'll be good enough to manage all that.  That being said I'd love to try all of those OFC creations. I have Box of Chocolates, pennywise x valentine, sunshine daydream and the larry cross. I'm really interested in that snow lotus. If I can, I want to take 1 down a week. I have this desire to have a wall of nug jars. Gallon jars lol.


----------



## Keef (Jun 27, 2019)

Wall full of jars ?-- No ! dude don't do that !-- When the po-po popped Nick they took his cabinet full of jars !-- U bury them jars in your yard or something - Someplace they won't be found even if people's looking for them and only U know where it is -- spread them out too -- So even if they find some they won't find it all - They can't take what they can't find - be they cops of rippers -- Don't keep more than a few jars around the house !--


----------



## novitius (Jun 28, 2019)

It would be a shame to lose all that to the cops.
They already gonna trash the equipment. That's why I only ever grew once or twice a year. 
I'm gonna get paranoid thinking about that. 
A few jars is fine I guess. Good looking out Keef.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2019)

If you are careful, there is no reason to think that you will be busted.  I grew for decades in Idaho, which is just as bad as Texas.  Make sure you tell no one.  Don't leave growing stuff around.  Deal with the odors.  Make sure you have no fire hazards.  Etc.  Etc.  Be super stealthy and super careful.  

I ran a perpetual grow--had my garden going all year round (which is what you need to do with a perpetual grow).  My vegging room was substantially smaller than my flowering space.  As I didn't really have room to keep a mother, I took clones from clones and this worked well.  I think it unduly stresses plants to put them into 12/12 to sex and then back into veg and makes them more susceptible to hermying.  So, a week or two before I planned to put plants into 12/12, I would take some cuts and root them.  By the time the (donor) plant was ready to go into 12/12, I had a rooted cut (or not, in which case, I took more cuts).  As you get going, the taking off clones and putting plants into 12/12 is dictated by the plants coming out of 12/12 ready for harvest.  You can set up your own schedule.  I was growing plants that mostly took 8-10 weeks to flower, so I used a 3 week rotation, trying to harvest 2 plants every 3 weeks and at the same time put 2 more into 12/12.  This never goes perfectly smooth, but after a while you can get pretty good at having a continual harvest.

Green Mojo!


----------



## Keef (Jun 28, 2019)

2 biggest risk to getting busted in Texas in my book is people know about the grow and talk or selling and it's traced back to U ! - Other than that it's fairly safe !


----------



## novitius (Jun 28, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are careful, there is no reason to think that you will be busted.  I grew for decades in Idaho, which is just as bad as Texas.  Make sure you tell no one.  Don't leave growing stuff around.  Deal with the odors.  Make sure you have no fire hazards.  Etc.  Etc.  Be super stealthy and super careful.
> 
> I ran a perpetual grow--had my garden going all year round (which is what you need to do with a perpetual grow).  My vegging room was substantially smaller than my flowering space.  As I didn't really have room to keep a mother, I took clones from clones and this worked well.  I think it unduly stresses plants to put them into 12/12 to sex and then back into veg and makes them more susceptible to hermying.  So, a week or two before I planned to put plants into 12/12, I would take some cuts and root them.  By the time the (donor) plant was ready to go into 12/12, I had a rooted cut (or not, in which case, I took more cuts).  As you get going, the taking off clones and putting plants into 12/12 is dictated by the plants coming out of 12/12 ready for harvest.  You can set up your own schedule.  I was growing plants that mostly took 8-10 weeks to flower, so I used a 3 week rotation, trying to harvest 2 plants every 3 weeks and at the same time put 2 more into 12/12.  This never goes perfectly smooth, but after a while you can get pretty good at having a continual harvest.
> 
> Green Mojo!


HI, Hemp Goddess! Thanks for the mojo! I'm not to worried about those problems with the law. I'll keep it small and I'll be fine. 
 I intended to keep these strains going but my second round of clones died off. I thought a few each were rooted when I flipped the lights. I had them under a led tube but I don't think it stayed warm enough at night. I had a few set backs and kinks thrown in by life that slowed down my progress too. 
 When these come down I'll be starting over with 2 dedicated areas so it will be possible. 
I need to rearrange the set up and make it more permanent. My veg area will be small too. When I move I'll change that.


----------



## Dr Feel good (Jul 4, 2019)

White Strrawberry gets my vote- I'm guessing its a cross of White Widow (a personal favorite) and Strawberry Kush (nice and sticky buds). other than that assumption I've never tasted any of them.


----------



## Dr Feel good (Jul 4, 2019)

Keef said:


> 2 biggest risk to getting busted in Texas in my book is people know about the grow and talk or selling and it's traced back to U ! - Other than that it's fairly safe !


 
Remember NO SMELL, NO TELL and NO SELL


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Day 49 PC harvest window is open! Everything is cloudy. I'm letting them get some amber and taking the smallest PC for myself. Barney's says 49-55 days. The other 2 will go to amber to make RSO to ease the suffering of a friend. The HGK still has a few weeks to go.


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

Dr Feel good said:


> White Strrawberry gets my vote- I'm guessing its a cross of White Widow (a personal favorite) and Strawberry Kush (nice and sticky buds). other than that assumption I've never tasted any of them.


 Thanks for stopping in Dr Feel Good and welcome to MP! You're close! It's The White. AKA Triangle crossed with strawberry cough. This particular version was also hit with Casey Jones. I'm looking forward to giving that one a toke.


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> Thanks for stopping in Dr Feel Good and welcome to MP! You're close! It's The White. AKA Triangle crossed with strawberry cough. This particular version was also hit with Casey Jones. I'm looking forward to giving that one a toke.


That's actually a mistake. The white is not Triangle kush. The misunderstanding has to do with a breeder, Krome, who called his cut of TK, white. It is even further confusing as both are from Florida. But the white is not TK. I have grown both.


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> That's actually a mistake. The white is not Triangle kush. The misunderstanding has to do with a breeder, Krome, who called his cut of TK, white. It is even further confusing as both are from Florida. But the white is not TK. I have grown both.



 I was going by Leafly. I'm more inclined to believe Umbra. You sir know you're ****. 
At the same time they call it triangle they say it doesn't have any characteristics of a kush, save potency.


----------



## Keef (Jul 4, 2019)

Umbra bred something I grow -- The White -x- Nepal Indica-- There's a reason they call it White !---Which White did U use Cuz ?---- I don't think I have anymore pure seed - Black Berry Snow Lotus got up on it !-- She fine but BBSL didn't hurt nothing just made it a little different -- It's a work horse - do everything easy and a heavy producer !


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

novitius said:


> I was going by Leafly. I'm more inclined to believe Umbra. You sir know you're ****.
> At the same time they call it triangle they say it doesn't have any characteristics of a kush, save potency.


you could google it, lol. there's probably something on the internet about it.


----------



## novitius (Jul 4, 2019)

umbra said:


> you could google it, lol. there's probably something on the internet about it.


Why would I do that when I got you?


----------



## umbra (Jul 4, 2019)

None of the beans did much, but I did pop a pack of white triangle just for everyone who thought they were the same strain.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 5, 2019)

Nice looking nugs Nov....you did great !


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Nice looking nugs Nov....you did great !


Thanks Hollowpoint!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 5, 2019)

Wow some nice looking buds their Novitus, toooo lovely


----------



## novitius (Jul 5, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> Wow some nice looking buds their Novitus, toooo lovely


Thanks QBCrocket!


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

The Peyote Critical are coming down tomorrow! I'm satisfied with the amber now. Big changes in color since yesterday. I been trying to get them to drink as much water as I do but they aren't as thirsty. Sometimes temps rose over 80* so I'm pretty sure that they stopped drinking. Transpiration! They've all really bulked up in the last 2 weeks too. That smell I was so taken by is just a wispy scent now. No nanners. Sinsemelia!
 The HGK is coming along nicely too! She's still got some time but she's so sticky my fingers get stuck together after inspecting buds and pulling leaves. She's a great smelling plant. I'm looking to a couple joints by the lake of this one. Also sinse!

One more bit of info for the update and then pics. Due to the temps I'm not going to be able to keep this up right now. I've put in a bunch of spending to get up and running but I can't put any more load on the lines. I'm real close to maxing it out. The 70 PT dehumidifier surges hard when it kicks on. 
 In the 1st pic you can see the undergrowth I didn't remove after the stretch. The penetration with two 1500's is pretty decent imo. I couldn't be happier with the lights. Pic 2 is momma PC. She's the whole left corner of the tent and a little more. The 3rd is HGK covered slightly by PC. She'll have the tent to herself in 1 more cycle.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice job. Looks like you will be a happy harvester(with some sore hands after trimming). I have tent envy. Size does matter...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2019)

Or maybe that is your 2x4 tent after looking closer. Very well done.


----------



## novitius (Jul 7, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice job. Looks like you will be a happy harvester(with some sore hands after trimming). I have tent envy. Size does matter...


 If you can swing it buy one. Even a cheap one will work to veg and there's always duct tape!


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

PC is still going until tomorrow. By breeder's rec today was the final day. I haven't been in to inspect but she's probably almost all amber now. Hopefully that'll do the trick!


----------



## novitius (Jul 14, 2019)

Everything came down 7/12. Hanging to dry now. Temps fluctuating between 68 70. Can't get it any lower. RH 40-50%.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks Great, Sounds great, my friend! Things are going well!!


----------



## novitius (Jul 24, 2019)

4.6 oz from the Peyote Critical. The mom gave 2.6 and each clone yielded 1 oz each. Gonna get into the Holy Grail Kush after a break. I'm guessing about 3 oz on her too. I'll add pics later too!


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 24, 2019)

Awesome! Sounds like a good haul! Happy smoking! You'll have to let us know how it smokes.

Holy Grail Kush-sounds like some good stuff!!!

Ill be looking for the pics, can't wait! Happy, Happy!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 25, 2019)

bonza  job novitius ,


----------



## novitius (Jul 25, 2019)

1st pic is just under 2oz HGK. It smells very nice. I thought there was more on her but that's ok. It's good sticky smoke. I like it. In jars is over a quarter pound of the peyote critical. It has a faint smell of fruit and floral tones. It's completely amber so it's great at night or when stress has built up. The HGK is great all around. I see why it scored all 10's.
Great genetics from Barney's Farm and DNA. the peyote critical was a blast to grow. Amazing smells and changing colors. The HGK just went to work on being awesome. It smelled great and bulked up fast.

Planning the reboot and hoping to get it going soon. Going with three strains and may do some crossing. White Strawberries and Mozzerella might go well with the Larry OG x Lemon Thai x Oregon Lemons gifted and bred by Umbra.


----------



## Devile (Jul 28, 2019)

What's actual power of your 1500W kind leds? The said they use 10w chips, but I think there is no 10W chips


----------



## novitius (Jul 29, 2019)

Devile said:


> What's actual power of your 1500W kind leds? The said they use 10w chips, but I think there is no 10W chips


They're Kin'G' LED. Not Kin'D'. Just to clarify.  I believe it was 268w It may have been 286w though. The 10w chips are paired 5w LED's, IIRC. So 2 5w = 1 10w by marketing. Also, supposedly, if one diode were to burn out the light would continue to function. I haven't had a failure so I can not say.


----------



## stepheneking (Jul 30, 2019)

novitius said:


> 1st pic is just under 2oz HGK. It smells very nice. I thought there was more on her but that's ok. It's good sticky smoke. I like it. In jars is over a quarter pound of the peyote critical. It has a faint smell of fruit and floral tones. It's completely amber so it's great at night or when stress has built up. The HGK is great all around. I see why it scored all 10's.
> Great genetics from Barney's Farm and DNA. the peyote critical was a blast to grow. Amazing smells and changing colors. The HGK just went to work on being awesome. It smelled great and bulked up fast.
> 
> Planning the reboot and hoping to get it going soon. Going with three strains and may do some crossing. White Strawberries and Mozzerella might go well with the Larry OG x Lemon Thai x Oregon Lemons gifted and bred by Umbra.



Very nice my friend, great pics! Looks yummy All in you had a great harvest, congratulations!
How long for next set? You already have them vegging? I just started some more plants ready ing up.


----------



## novitius (Jul 30, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Very nice my friend, great pics! Looks yummy All in you had a great harvest, congratulations!
> How long for next set? You already have them vegging? I just started some more plants ready ing up.


Thanks SK! I'm hoping the next one will be even better. I have nothing going right now but air conditioners lol. I can't add any more to the load. I'll be updating here when I get back going again. Looking forward to seeing how it goes for you this round!


----------



## novitius (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi everybody! I'm back in action! I've got 6 seedlings that are about 10 days old. Same gear as before with the addition of the 5x5. They're under one LED right now. They're in FFOF in solo cups until they're ready for 3 gal pots. The plan is to get rooted clones and then flip to flower. Temps are good down on the floor.
 I've got two of Umbra's creations, Box of Chocolates and a Larry OG x Lemon Thai x Oregon Lemons. Those are both looking good out of the gate. I've got two G13 strains with White Strawberry and Mozzerella. Cali Connects 818 Headband and Barney's Farm LSD.The two G13 strains are small. They are predominately indica.  Looking forward to all of these!


----------



## Lesso (Sep 19, 2019)

Good luck! I have grown lsd and 818 headband before. I killed the lsd on two different grows. She seems a bit sensitive to nutes. 818 was a winner. Big harvest great smoke


----------



## Keef (Sep 19, 2019)

Just came by to check on U Cuz !-- Work it !-- I just set up  one my aero cloners and put 18 cuts in it !-- Tried to clone in dirt and 2-3 out of 8 won't cut it !-- So I go back to what I know !-


----------



## novitius (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Lesso! Thanks, I hope it goes well. I'm only using liquid kelp and super coompost tea as feeding and foliar. Glad to hear that about the 818! I love that diesel taste. 

Hey Keef!!!Glad to see ya here!  You snuck out the OFC huh? Better warn the mod's lol! I just put together a bubble cloner. The whole time I was thinking about your aero cloners. I may give it a try sooner than later.


----------



## novitius (Sep 22, 2019)

Here they are. I feel like they're growing slow. I have them under a 1500 with just the veg switch on at about 36". no burn yet.  
yesterday they got a diluted compost tea feed and spray.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 22, 2019)

They look good. I always run full blast light from this point (2 weeks old). More light makes faster growth ime.


----------



## novitius (Sep 28, 2019)

Transplanted to 3 gallon poly grow bags today. They put on a good deal of growth over the last 6 days. They all look great and a few have some funk already. I took some horrible pics so I'll try again later when I go to check the run off. They all look pretty good.
@Lesso - I turned the light on full strength and I didn't see any bit of stress from the added light. I was surprised! They just soaked it up. Thanks!


----------



## Lesso (Sep 28, 2019)

Great!


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey Novitus! Good luck to you  Glad your back in Action! Cant wait to see how everything goes! I will have my fingers crossed for you! How are they looking now? I myself have a new grow going, well its been going for a while.

Can't wait to see your progression with plenty of pics!


----------



## novitius (Sep 30, 2019)

stepheneking said:


> Hey Novitus! Good luck to you  Glad your back in Action! Cant wait to see how everything goes! I will have my fingers crossed for you! How are they looking now? I myself have a new grow going, well its been going for a while.
> 
> Can't wait to see your progression with plenty of pics!



Hey! Good to see you! They're doing great. I'm pretty sub par with a camera but I like trying to get good shots so there will be more pics as time passes, for sure! I'm gonna swing by your thread and see whats happenin with you!


----------



## novitius (Oct 12, 2019)

Weekend  Update


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 14, 2019)

They are looking great! Keep up the TLC!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice growth spurt between those last two pics, they sure plumped up quick!


----------



## novitius (Oct 19, 2019)

Weekend Update:

Thanks Stinkyattic! S.E.K., it's always good to see you've stopped by as well!
 Been a busy couple weeks and I'm behind schedule. I finally got clones cut today. Got 2 of each into solo cups. Things are looking ok. There's some serious stretch on the LSD. The BoC had shot up over everything else and then filled in very nicely. The Double Lemons and Larry is looking fantastic. Nice fat indica leaves on her. The WS and the Mozz are looking great too. Everything has a distinct funk. Carbon filter to the rescue. I've topped the 818 and got a almost successful fim on the BoC. 3 shoots, not 4, but hey.

 I need to log into my PC to get pics up. I'll do so sometime this evening.
Edit -- Here's pics of the current view. I got an empty bubble cloner sitting in there for the next round of clones in 1 week. That will move to the 2x4 then. I'm flipping to flower then as well. Hopefully the soil clones all root and then I can clone off of them and push them into flower 4-5 weeks behind the seed crop.  I feel like I need a better air pump and another air stone or 2 before I trust in it to get clones thriving.


----------



## novitius (Oct 31, 2019)

I missed a whole week. I tried to post yesterday but was just too busy. I really wanted to sit down with each plant and take photos. Most of the strains in there have very little info available.Everything is looking good in there. 6 plants ready to see the flip!
 The LSD is super stretchy and thin. I'm a tad worried it might herm on me. It's from female seed. It's a thirsty thing. Nearly a gallon every two or three days. Definitely smelly.



 The 818 is a sweat little bush. It took to topping well and spread out. Slow drinker so far. Maybe 2 quarts every 3 days. Has a funk.



 The Mozzarella the best looking of the bunch. Nice full plant. Broad leaves. Moderate watering was needed. 2qts every two days. Not much smell.



 The White Strawberries shows sativa characteristics. It's a nice looking plant and has a sweet smell. It needed watering every three days and got nearly a gallon then.



 The Box of Chocolates is a tall plant with hybrid characteristics. It smells kinda like **** to be honest. I'm hoping that's pre chocolate infusion! It was thirsty needing fed every two days. It definitely shows vigor.


 The L Og x  LTh x OrL is a short fat leafed bush.i don't think it's much over two feet tall. It smells like lemon peels. It doesn't drink much. Two to three qts every 2 or 3 days.


 Two weeks ago I took two clones from each plant. I lost three, a white strawberries, an 818 and a Mozz. I'm going to do some pruning today and will take more of each from that for clones. In part to practice cloning and partly to have more girls ready soon.


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 31, 2019)

novitius said:


> Weekend Update:
> 
> Thanks Stinkyattic! S.E.K., it's always good to see you've stopped by as well!
> Been a busy couple weeks and I'm behind schedule. I finally got clones cut today. Got 2 of each into solo cups. Things are looking ok. There's some serious stretch on the LSD. The BoC had shot up over everything else and then filled in very nicely. The Double Lemons and Larry is looking fantastic. Nice fat indica leaves on her. The WS and the Mozz are looking great too. Everything has a distinct funk. Carbon filter to the rescue. I've topped the 818 and got a almost successful fim on the BoC. 3 shoots, not 4, but hey.
> ...


Hey Novitius! Good to see the update! Thanks, always a treat! You have it looking great! I love it when the plants start to stretch! Nice seeing them get taller, then pack it on. All in though, you have it hooked up! Great job! its all looking great and I can tell you are giving them plenty of TLC! 
Sorry I haven't been on lately to give an update on what I have been into. Just been super busy with little ** coming up here and there. Ill post and update, good one, here in the next few...I think you will like what updates I have made and the progress!
Great Job! They look healthy happy and loved!


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 31, 2019)

novitius said:


> I missed a whole week. I tried to post yesterday but was just too busy. I really wanted to sit down with each plant and take photos. Most of the strains in there have very little info available.Everything is looking good in there. 6 plants ready to see the flip!
> The LSD is super stretchy and thin. I'm a tad worried it might herm on me. It's from female seed. It's a thirsty thing. Nearly a gallon every two or three days. Definitely smelly.
> The 818 is a sweat little bush. It took to topping well and spread out. Slow drinker so far. Maybe 2 quarts every 3 days. Has a funk.
> The Mozzarella the best looking of the bunch. Nice full plant. Broad leaves. Moderate watering was needed. 2qts every two days. Not much smell.
> ...


I hear you! I have tried to make it on to do my updates....
6 ready to go huh! I don't wish a hermi on anyone! I am hopeful it will be fine. Does this run in the genetics? She's a drinker huh! Smelly and good as hell I bet. I love walking into the room with a great aroma, wink.
You have quite the selection and genetics going Novi! 
What is your clone process. My first go, I had 98% rate. Sorry but it will happen, how did you make out on the pruning and possible cloning.

Everything looks great! Lots of TLC! Looking forward to the next post.


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Photos added to previous post.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 3, 2019)

novitius said:


> Photos added to previous post.


Oh yes! They look so awesome! Nice pics Novi! Thank you!


----------



## novitius (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks SEK.
The watering has gotten out of sync. I moved them around to create more of an uneven canopy. The LSD looks really droopy in the photo. I usually take pics when I check on the soil.
I really wanted to work on pruning these girls(?) from the get go but I haven't had the time. I've been so busy.

So, no more clones were taken, yet. Sometime on this day I am going into the tent and not stepping out till the work is done. 
 Adding Dolemite Lime to help balance cal mag and Langbeinite to the top dress. I've read langbeinite helps with terpine production, larger flowers and strengthens cell walls. I originally found info on Langbeinite in The Rev's TLO.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 4, 2019)

Looking very fine there Nov...enjoying your grow here!


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks Hollowpoint! I love being here at MP.


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

Ok I got in there and let the weed whacker loose on the underbrush. All trimmed for flower. I took 3 cuts off each of the strains that didn't root before. Well, I took 4 White Strawberries. With all my removal I had a coffee can full of nice looking potential clones. I trimmed them proper and stuck them into the bubble cloner to see if it'll work as is. No real pressure on that at the moment. I just don't think the pump is up to par. 
 I stuck my oscillating tower fan in the corner. Fan cuts a 45* path of ion cleaning air. The whole tent gets proper air circulation now. I don't even need the 6" fans anymore so I'll move them to the veg tent. 
  I top dressed the 6 plants headed to flower with Sea bird guano, dolomite lime and langbeinite.  
 I up potted the White Strawberries clone. Tomorrow, the remaining clones pot up. 
  Today is the last day of 18/6 in the 5x5. 
 Tomorrow begins the transition period to flower. I can't wait to see some hairs popping out. 4 of the 6 plants were from feminized seed. With the stretch on the LSD and reading some journals scattered around saying Barney's can and will Hermie in the right situations, I'm a little worried I'll lose the donor. 











 I'm hoping that the 2 regular seed plants will be female but I will not be upset to see a male. I will collect pollen for the second round of girls, pollinate a branch on everything and see what it does.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

Looking good. I love how much space you have in your tent. I can’t ever seem to exercise restraint and wind up with a big mess.


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

I think it's kinda tight in there to be honest, but thank you very much oldfogey8! With the cloning section cutting out about 5sq ft the donors are a little cramped for my taste (Although it's no where near as cramped as the 2x4 with 4 plants).  I have a feeling it's going to be full of flowering cannabis in about 3 weeks. 
 I was thinking while I was in there working with them that 4 big plants might work the best. 
 Then again, 8bsmall ones might too. I really want to try just 1 well trained monster in like 40 gallons of soil. I'm also thinking about taking a bunch of clones to 12" and flipping too. 
 Long story short, I need 3 or 4 more 5x5's for following and about 100 sq ft for veg. Just to play around!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

I am going to flower 4 in a 3x3 tent but I think pruning will help me. I hope. Prolly not...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

They look great and are using the space really well. I love your smell and growth characteristics updates, I'm gonna be running some BOC in a few months and look forward to confirming that ...smell... whatever it is that the Politeness Bot bleeped out lol I remember the first time smelling the original ECSD being like, um, who sharted? Did I step in something on the way in? *check shoe*


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

It definitely smells like a dirty diaper! That's cool tho. As long as it don't take like it smells haha!


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

They are all different. If you don.t like the pheno, grow out another. lol


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

No no, Umbra! I'm not complaining. It's just funny! I don't care if it smells like poo right now. It could be roses by the end of flowering, who knows? Not to mention the change some jars can bring too! No worries big guy!


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

no worries


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

My BOC was a cafe mocha -- I don't remember it stinking ?


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

Maybe it's a very wet Hershey chocolate smell?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

like a hersheys squirt?


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

Keef said:


> My BOC was a cafe mocha -- I don't remember it stinking ?


 It came out of a box of chocolates. Who knows what we'll get?


----------



## novitius (Nov 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> like a hersheys squirt?



Hahaha. It has a name now!


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

For clarification's sake, it's not a bad smell. I was working on the plans behind it and if course ruffling the BoC's leaves and I just noticed it had an odor similar to a poo. But, I did go rustling tonight and it is a faint Hershey smell.  
 Something I hadn't mentioned I'm my posts was the compost foliar treatment if done the day prior. I always wait two days to spray them down again. Trim work was done in the middle of that process. So I did some looking into super compost tea and their product. They use manure. Hopefully I don't get e coli? I'm fuzzy on aerobic/anaerobic at the moment but I think it would be considered anaerobic and therefore not a positive supplement to my soil colonies. 
 I need to read up in Teaming With Microbes. 
 Or if someone wizened should feel so inclined to educate me I'd be appreciative. 

So I'm pretty sure it wasn't the BoC, but, manure compost sprayed everywhere green. I still want to name it Hershey Squirt.


----------



## umbra (Nov 6, 2019)

https://www.scribd.com/document/205100755/Adv-Guide-Brewing-SCD-E-Book-v1-9a


----------



## novitius (Nov 6, 2019)

Downloaded, thanks!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 9, 2019)

novitius said:


> Ok I got in there and let the weed whacker loose on the underbrush. All trimmed for flower. I took 3 cuts off each of the strains that didn't root before. Well, I took 4 White Strawberries. With all my removal I had a coffee can full of nice looking potential clones. I trimmed them proper and stuck them into the bubble cloner to see if it'll work as is. No real pressure on that at the moment. I just don't think the pump is up to par.
> I stuck my oscillating tower fan in the corner. Fan cuts a 45* path of ion cleaning air. The whole tent gets proper air circulation now. I don't even need the 6" fans anymore so I'll move them to the veg tent.
> I top dressed the 6 plants headed to flower with Sea bird guano, dolomite lime and langbeinite.
> I up potted the White Strawberries clone. Tomorrow, the remaining clones pot up.
> ...



Very Nice Novi! Your top notch bro! Those plants are going to show you some Love! All that TLC you poured into your girls are going to pay off tenfold! I'm glad your her on MP! Top notch bro! Thop Notch! Ill keep my fingers crossed, I'm sure you will be fine. Just keep an eye on things, I have been down that road with a herm  thats a daily task of clipping. Keep us posted, Novi and good luck on the clones. I missed one day and nearly cleaned out my hard work.


----------



## novitius (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks SEK, but, I think I'm about half way to top notch lol. There's some notches I know I haven't got yet. I do appreciate the support though! 
 If it does decide to show Hermie I'm culling it. I've got clones of everything. The LSD worries me because occasionally the temps rise above 85f. One time it was up to 94f in there for roughly 7 hours maybe. I'm thinking that caused some stretch. I've read the environmental stress will cause it. I barely trimmed anything off it last week to make sure I didn't over stress it. Next round I'm going to beat it up and see what it can handle. It seems most growers don't keep it around because it doesn't fit well with their grow. I've always wanted to try it. There's nothing better than a spring evening walk with some mild visual stimulation. 
 I'll post an update tomorrow. I'm thinking on doing some tying down. I'm not sure I'll put the net in this time. Big tent and I'm not able to use the side panels right now. I might need a bunch of yoyo hangers? Not sure how I'm gonna support the nugs if needed at the moment.


----------



## umbra (Nov 9, 2019)

https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/388975-atlas-plant-trainer


----------



## novitius (Nov 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> https://www.strainly.io/en/listings/388975-atlas-plant-trainer


That'll work! I'm putting those on my list of things to buy. Are you using them Umbra?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

I saw a video of Remo using bamboo stakes and zip ties to make plant-adapted trellises. The Atlas system seems kind of pricey to me.


----------



## novitius (Nov 10, 2019)

I was thinking about that but with the garden tie I have. Big spool of twisty tie. But they always stab me in the ribs or the face. I'm gonna get tangled in yoyo's. 
 Those things are pricey. Id need 3 sets probably. At least two. When watching the video I was thinking I could buy one and get the 3D printer I never use running. I'd probably never do it.... 
 I was thinking also on maybe just tying the plant to itself somehow. These girls have gotten way bigger than intended.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

I have bamboo stakes that I have used for years that, aside from loosing their green stain, look like new. I use pipe cleaners instead of twist ties but same idea. I don’t like zip ties as they are plastic and (usually) single use. I know the pipe cleaners have a plasticy furry covering but I use them over and over as well. Now if some enterprising company would come out with hemp plastic zip ties, I’d be good with that. I wish I had the get-up-and-go to start a business and implement some ideas I have but I don’t.


----------



## novitius (Nov 16, 2019)

Weekend Update: 
 Originals are still vegging. Things have gotten a bit unruly. My original round of clones are well rooted. The second round is dealing with temp fluctuations and roots are growing slow. I can tell when I take the humidity dome off. After a handful of hours the leaves all start dropping. This tells me that the babies are still drinking mainly through their leaves. I switched cloning gels because my shop was out of roottech. I'm using Olivia's now and it doesn't seem to do much. The clones dropped into water and bubbles look stronger. I'm going to get some dip n grow soon. Folks seem to trust in it. I'll snap some pics and upload them later. Nothing changed much, just more growth. I'm pretty sure the bigger girls are root bound at this point. They suppose to be half way through flower too. I think I'm going to up pot them to 7 gallon containers and then flip. Get another round or two of clones taken. Start the bracing and tying. Then flip it. 
 I've been so fricking busy for the last few months. I just barely have time to water the girls regularly.


----------



## novitius (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey all! Here's a few quick photos. Some of these girls are getting tall. Finally up potted some of the first round of clones. Ran out of dirt. Still need to pick up the 7 gallon pots anyway. I'm wanting to get some worm castings too. Maybe some folic/humic acid as well. This is gonna take a lot of dirt.


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

Went
in there and fed the girls. They were all thirsty. I moved em around. Put the bigguns in the back and moved to smaller ones up front. I think I've decided I need two flowing tents. One for short girls and one for tall ones. It's in the future that'll happen, no time soon.
 The LSD is droopy again after nearly two days. It drinks a lot. I let her get to big.
 The 818 suffered some pH issues due to me adding to much D.Lime. it's recovering nicely now and new growth looks fantastic.
 Umbra's Triple Lemon smells like a lemon.
 I do believe I have good clones of everything now. The LSD, BoC, Triple Lemon and Mozz all clones support easy. The 818 and White Strawberries took longer and only 1 or 2 of each survived of 6 total in two rounds. Now I do have 3 mystery cuts in the bubbler. They all cloned seemingly over night that way but I don't know what they are.
 Oh speaking of that bubble cloner.... Opaque plastics may not be enough to block the light. I have algae. Shame, gonna wrap it up after a good scrubbing. Probably shelve it until I gather the parts needed to make it full power. One project at a time. 

Edits made because of phone being testy!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Thirsty ladies : )
A second light like an LED panel that you can drop down independently maybe? I've got that setup plus a t5 for the really short stuff. 
You seem to be managing it well, though; they look happy.


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks Ms! 
 I'm slowly getting the tents in order for them to be permanent. I'm being lazy about moving the clones and gear to the 2x4. I'm worried about temps in there. But they all look to be pretty happy and well rooted at this point. 
 I'm never sure if what I'm doing until I do it. What I've been thinking on is the big girls to the left after some gentle bending and tying to expose bud sites and the little ones to the right just add they are, with the light lowered like you mentioned.


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

Welp, thank you again StinkyAttic! I went ahead and made the moves. I didn't tie down the big girls yet but everything's where it should be now! I'm seeing the timer now to 12/12.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Hey yeah that looks like a good workaround for someone who isn't content to run a monoculture SOG lol! More variety is worth the lighting rearranging headaches for sure.


----------



## novitius (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm in need of more light and more space. Variety is the spice of life, right? It's dark in there now so I cant go in but those tall girls are tall. The light over them is hanging on the basic light hanger, just the 4 braided lines and a hook. I'm going to get that light up higher. I've been looking at the 2000w model made by King, the Mars SP series and some used lighting on ebay. I'm back and forth on brand new budget line light or used high end light. 
 I have a week or so to transplant still don't I? I know it's not ideal but it can be done right?


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 25, 2019)

Looking great there Nov....been enjoying your grow log !


----------



## novitius (Dec 1, 2019)

I added a webcam to the tent! Yay black Friday deals!


 I need to mount the thermometer in view. I'm going to use this camera for time lapse o photos through at least this first round of flowering. It has decent night vision so that will hopefully be cool to see what's going on in there in the dark. Let's see how well it zooms in for us.... It does not take zoomed pics. 
 It's been 7 days since I turned the lights. I think the BoC and LSD are already stretching. The Triple Lemon is so short. If it turns out to be a girl I'd be able to run 25 of them together in the 5x5. And I may. That and the BoC are the only reg seed planted. There's some more to go through of those too. 
 They're all drinking one and a half to two gallons every two days at this point. 
 I'm considering adding a few more strains but honestly I have enough running now. Tomorrow during lights on I'll try and get in there and get some good pics of where the plants are at right now.


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 2, 2019)

novitius said:


> I added a webcam to the tent! Yay black Friday deals!View attachment 256619
> I need to mount the thermometer in view. I'm going to use this camera for time lapse o photos through at least this first round of flowering. It has decent night vision so that will hopefully be cool to see what's going on in there in the dark. Let's see how well it zooms in for us.... It does not take zoomed pics.
> It's been 7 days since I turned the lights. I think the BoC and LSD are already stretching. The Triple Lemon is so short. If it turns out to be a girl I'd be able to run 25 of them together in the 5x5. And I may. That and the BoC are the only reg seed planted. There's some more to go through of those too.
> They're all drinking one and a half to two gallons every two days at this point.
> I'm considering adding a few more strains but honestly I have enough running now. Tomorrow during lights on I'll try and get in there and get some good pics of where the plants are at right now.


Looking great buddy! Its going to be great seeing those time laps, be sure to share! Everything is looking great. My girls are drinking the same right now too! I bet the smell is great! You getting all terped up!? So you should see something very soon!? 

Keep up the TLC! Looking great!


----------



## novitius (Dec 7, 2019)

Ok, I can't sleep. I went in and adjusted my timer. I had it set to run at night but to be honest I like being in there during the day! I'm no longer a nocturnal being. Everything looks pretty good so far. I believe the stretch has stopped. I haven't been measuring or anything but it looks like they've stopped. We do have white hairs everywhere. I still need to work with the BoC and White Strawberries tops. I think I've got the LSD tamed for the moment. 
 I'm a bit concerned on the Triple Lemon. Mayhaps it's just slow to turn. Tomorrow when I'll be rested I will give it the inspection. Being a male is not necessarily a death sentence right now. I like the way that plant grew and the maintenance it required. Which was none! It smells good too. 
 I have some pics. Though they are not great ones. It's hard to time the camera and the fan in the dark.Tomorrow I'll try to get some better ones. 

  This is the LSD top. She stretched almost 2x's. This was a big plant already. In the future I'll keep her much more tidy and short. I've been pretty leery of stressing her. Next run, when I have sample bud, she gets beat up. Topped and super cropped are the plan. 






This is the Mozz top. This plant had very little to no stretch. It's full and lush. I'm going to be sad to defoliate her. It has been an easy plant to grow so far. 





 This is the BoC tops. I did get a successful fim on her. The 4 tops I'm going to tie and bend down, exposing all the bud sites. Im hoping that it won't cause the stems to break under weight of nuggetry. This plant grew fast and strong. She also cloned very easy. Always thirsty but never seemed to dry. She stretched about 1x and I think she's done. She hasn't moved in two days.









This is a shot of the nodes in the Triple Lemon, also a work of Umbra's. This one's kinda like a Totem pole. Very short (in comparison to its roommates), not a large amount of side branching. It may be 18 tall. I vaguely remember pinching it early on. It smells of lemon peels when you lean in to it and take a sniff. In the pic there is some striping in the main stalk. That may be shadow play. 




 I have this pic, I think it's a flower on the White strawberries. There's something funky on the leaf that I didn't notice until looking at the pics. It looks like bug poo to me. I really hope there's nothing in there that shouldn't be. If there is, I missed the signs. 





The rest of the photos are not really worth posting. I'll be in there tomorrow. Well, today. Nap time now!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 8, 2019)

Might just be dust. Most bug **** that you would worry about looks like sticky dew


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

Lesso said:


> Might just be dust. Most bug **** that you would worry about looks like sticky dew



That's what it was. I louped around and it's all good. Cell phone cameras capture some detailed images these days! Thanks for sharing a red flag Lesso.


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

All 6 plants are girls in the flower tent.


----------



## Keef (Dec 8, 2019)

Go Nov ! --Getting a little chaotic ?--Out of Chaos comes order !--- I like being in the grow during the day too !-- Veg is 24/7 but I was running bloom from 9am to 9pm -- What ever works for U !


----------



## novitius (Dec 8, 2019)

Keef said:


> Go Nov ! --Getting a little chaotic ?--Out of Chaos comes order !--- I like being in the grow during the ll day too !-- Veg is 24/7 but I was running bloom from 9am to 9pm -- What ever works for U !


  I found I have better days if I get in there in the morning. It helps me get my head right. 3 of those girls are way too dang big. But they gave me clones! I'm going noon to midnight. My veg is 24/7 too. I'd like to get a quantum board in there. I'm using a LED tube that's only 36w. It works but they grow slow.


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

Well with the addition of the eye in the sky I really don't go in the tent and often as I was. I can just take a look with the camera and see if I'm actually needed. It's nice but it provides for laziness.


----------



## novitius (Dec 10, 2019)

.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 11, 2019)

Good Job Nov...remote growing at its best !


----------



## novitius (Dec 11, 2019)

hollowpoint said:


> Good Job Nov...remote growing at its best !


Thanks HP!  Time keeps marching on, they'll be done soon. Ok, maybe not soon lol.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2019)

That time lapse will be cool.


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

Lesso said:


> That time lapse will be cool.


 I hope so. Thinking back to ones I've seen, their camera placement was much better. Closer and at canopy level. Oh well. Next time if it works out well enough this time.


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

I haven't been posting much here to the journal. Not too much going on yet, just starting to start building flowers. 
 I picked up worm castings, azomite and humic acid. I also got a bag of FF Strawberry Fields to try out. It's supposed to be a little better I'm flower, has a slightly different makeup and it's a little lighter than ocean forest. I haven't opened it yet but a clone or two are moving from veg to flower so I'll up pot in that soil and set it by it's donor in OF. 
 Not much really to say about the plants right now. Everyone looks well. The BoC could've used a bit of N before flower I believe. She's pale in the fan leaves. Mobile nutrients hitting the highway. She's still sturdy and growing so no worries. A little kelp and compost tea might help a bit. It kinda just smells like a plant right now. This is a huge plant, by my standards anyway. 
 The Sour OG really didn't like the pH drop from the lime I added but is looking good now. It has kind of a lemony, fruity, sweet smell going in. Rather pleasent. 
 The Triple Lemon is looking great. I'm liking it. It's a short girl but she acts right. No complaining and not to hungry. I think I read SA say hers was big and hungry. Still smells like a lemon rind.  
 The LSD is just huge and unmanageable. She's very much alive and growing. It has that classic sweet smell too. It's still a voracious drinker. Almost two gallons, if not two, in as many days. I really should have given her an up pot before flower. 
 The White Strawberries is a big one too. I can't recall her scent at the moment. I think it was just earthy and kinda sweet. 
 The Mozz, she's smellin like cheese! Stinky foot jam cheese lol. This is a great plant too. Very uniform, nice node spacing, handles ups and downs like a champ. I see why it was recommended by St.Nick. 

I'll be inside the tent taking pics in a little while. I'll post them when I'm done in there. But here's a shot from the cam. 



 Couple hours and I'll be back with pics.


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok here's pics.... Some not so great. That LSD stretched like two times. She's a lanky monster. The BoC stretched a lil more than 1 time. The WS did the same. The 818, Triple Lemon and Mozz stretched very very little. They were farthest from the light too.
The LSD top.





The BoC main top. She's got 4 but this is the one I grabbed.





 The WS top. 




The 818 Headband 




The Triple Lemon




The Mozzarella





 So I cut the tent in half diagonally. The larger plants are tied down facing center by green garden tie and connected to a gallon water jug. Best work around I could think of. The short girls get the other half. The lights seem to cover both areas well now. A somewhat even spread. 








Here's a pic of the Mozz




The Triple Lemon




 There's Frost forming in there! I can't attach any more pics... Starting new post


----------



## novitius (Dec 14, 2019)

I tried to post pics. I lost the post in transmission.
Ah they did post! Here's a couple more.
A BoC side shoot





Just some random pics I guess from here out:








This is my triple Lemon pheno. Short and tight.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 15, 2019)

They are bulking up nicely there....enjoying your grow Nov!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2019)

novi where's the updates?

nevermind i saw date up on top of the page not the current


----------



## novitius (Dec 15, 2019)

Just cus of our previous chat in your thread, I'm gonna go ahead and ask which updates? If you're referring to the ones I promised in yesterday's post, soon!

Ok, Doc.


----------



## novitius (Dec 16, 2019)

Hey! I'm having a hard time getting a post made. The "draft" feature kept deleting my post...  Anyhow, I got some good shots of the little ones. The bigger ones are going to require more finesse and I'm not in the mood for that right now. I learned a lesson this grow, manage your plants for your space! 

Triple Lemon




818 Headband




Mozzarella




The trio


----------



## novitius (Dec 16, 2019)

Also today marks 4 weeks of flower.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 16, 2019)

looking good! i like the triple lemon christmas tree.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice man following


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 16, 2019)

I also love the triple lemon Christmas tree, festive looking girl!
You're really making me drool with the descriptions.  My lemons are not ready for flower yet since i have been holding them back for backup cuttings and hoping they finish sexing themselves in veg, and now I'm getting antsy lol


----------



## TOA (Dec 17, 2019)

It has been nice reading through this.  It only took me over an hour lol

Great job and green mojo!


----------



## novitius (Dec 17, 2019)

docfishwrinkle said:


> looking good! i like the triple lemon christmas tree.


Hey doc, thanks. That's from the house of Umbra. I'm really looking forward to the chop on her.


----------



## novitius (Dec 17, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> I also love the triple lemon Christmas tree, festive looking girl!
> You're really making me drool with the descriptions.  My lemons are not ready for flower yet since i have been holding them back for backup cuttings and hoping they finish sexing themselves in veg, and now I'm getting antsy lol



 I did the same thing with the Lemon. I've got a few cuts rooted. I'm gonna push at least 1 more in there very soon. Mine did show pre flowers in veg. At about 6 weeks I think.


----------



## novitius (Dec 17, 2019)

TOA said:


> It has been nice reading through this.  It only took me over an hour lol
> 
> Great job and green mojo!


 Hey thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed reading through. It's been a rough but fun filled journey. I'm about to add in a new veg light and a drying tent. I think that'll pretty much cover "the beginning" part and maybe I'll start a new journal. An hour huh? I do get long winded lol!


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

Ganja_Greg said:


> Nice man following


Hi Ganja Greg, pop a squat man.


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

Ah man. If I tab out of my browser on my cell, I lose my post when pics are inserted. I'm pretty stoned but.... I think that's why.
 So here's to no interruptions.
 Went in to feed with kelp and poo tea. Did a foliar too.Did some plucking and just the all around inspection. Got some shots without the LEDs on and no new bruises on my head. It's a little difficult to get good shots in the dark. but here we go...

Here's a shot of Umbra's BoC. This plant is starting to swell and is covered in crystals. All flowering sites, which there are numerous, are frosting. It suffered some light burn due to getting up into the light during the stretch and me unable to fix it for a while. Left of my hand you can see the main top that got scorched. 




The BoC with the lights on. She's packing it on faster than the other girls. With the exception of the 818 Headband. I'd say they're tied, but the BoC has more overall sites as she's huge. 





Here we have the White Strawberries, bent over like shes praying. She's getting a nice frosty coat too.










 She smells great and has many exposed flowers due to the tie down. 


Interruptions...
ill be back to finish


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

“ such a lovely little tree...”

- bob ross


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

Continuation of my previous entry.

The 818 Headband, not the best photo, but the top beside it is also 818. There's 4 good tops and they're all looking great. There's a5th top from a branch I left on for an emergency clone and never removed. This plant smells great. 




I'm almost positive this is the triple Lemon cola. If it's not its the Mozz. They're quite similar in leaf shape and bud size. I believe the Mozz is darker green though. Both are great plants. They've both shown resistance to environmental stress and watering issues. 





The Mozz I think




 The Mozz smells like cheese. It's been really really easy to grow. Just water her and let it go. 
 I've got some LSD shots here too I think. I have to look. 






 She was the thirsty girl. She stretched forever. She more than doubled in size. She's getting good trichome coverage as well. 

 I'm very happy I have clones of all these. I'm really looking forward to learning each strain and how to grow it best. I want to see how the un topped plants handle topping and I want to work on getting the bigger girls shorter to create a better canopy. 
 In a day or two, when I go in to rinse the leaves of the foliar, I'm going to top dress in guano and worm castings. Maybe some of the humic acid and azomite too. I'm kinda scared to do to much this close to the end.


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

I forgot to add that I am putting some more beans into germ. I'm going to pull 3 Sunshine Daydream f2's from Umbra and a Beach Wedding bag seed I have from the dispo. Veg time on SDD1 is going to be short.  Clone it and send it to flower, hopefully. I may also add in a Cherry OG or Sugar Candy. Maybe both?


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

The triple lemon caught my eye early in the thread.  That is my type of cross.

I look forward to a chop/cure/smoke report.


Mozz just sounds wild.   I’m a cheese fiend in “real life.”

You would have to know me to understand.


Fruity and funky really get my gears turning.


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

TOA said:


> The triple lemon caught my eye early in the thread.  That is my type of cross.
> 
> I look forward to a chop/cure/smoke report.
> 
> ...


 I love cheese too.... I feast often lol.
You might want to add the 818 to your list of interests too. It's got a nice mix of smells going on. I just can't catch then individually long enough to narrow it down. I'm starting to think there's some granny Smith apples in there.
 Umbra's Lemon smells like a lemon rind, distinctly.i can't wait to smoke this stuff and I'm a fan of citrus in my smoke I'll be adding in some orange in a couple months.


----------



## TOA (Dec 19, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to try that headband.

I’ve got a lot to get going at the moment but it is set on the list.

Several old classics I would like to “re-up” like 4 way, blue widow, candy shiva, WW and the more I think about it the more I can’t even list because I want them all lol

I’ve got all these crosses that I dusted from a few select clones and a couple of moms I haven’t even tested yet.

Could be bust but could be must.

The variety is what REALLY drives me.

The possibilities are so endless and the phenos are like the stars in the sky.

Never enough time to try them all.


What a wonderful gift we have here on earth while we are here!


----------



## novitius (Dec 19, 2019)

I hear ya. I'd love to run some Acapulco gold, Panama red, atfk .... Chronic, Texada timewarp, ww... It goes on and on. I'm going to find some of those classics eventually. It's just there's something new everyday! 
 I'm happy for what I have now though. I've got some great strains to run through. Sounds like you do as well.


----------



## novitius (Dec 20, 2019)

Just for notes, pinched all the veg girls. Fed them all.  Going to move some in a few days.


----------



## novitius (Dec 21, 2019)

I mixed 1.5 cups worm castings, 1 Tbsp azomite and 1  tsp humic acid into 3  gallons Ocean Forest a few days ago and watering to field capacity. Cups were dry today and some beans were ready to go after 24hrs. 3 SDD and the Cherry OG are under the dome now in veg. Once they root they need a mychorrizae spike b/c I forgot to coat the plot. 
 I took the remainder of that mix after filling 6 cups and dumped another cup and a half of castings, 2 Tblsp azomite and 1.5 more teaspoons of humic acid. I then added about 2 gallons of ocean forest and mixed it up and used it as top dress for the flower tent right before watering. Each plant got about 3 handfuls worked into the soil and then about 2.5 qts of water each. I haven't gone back in to check the drip pans yet but I'm assuming they'll need a little more water. I water from the top at a slow pour, or the fox farm scatters from the stalk, and then from the bottom if there's no water left after 45 minutes or so. I just fill the pan and see how quickly it's absorbed while I water the others. 
 Getting ready to move a few of the first round clones in to back up what comes out next month. I'll probably clone from them in the second week. I'm going to go around with P guano here in a bit to every thing in flower or heading there. 
 The cloned girls are much smaller and should fit inside.... Maybe? Hard to tell until they're there. I'm sure I can get a couple in at least.


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey all! Thanks for stopping by everyone.
 LSD is a monster. She's a bully. But beautiful.









View attachment 257138

 The Lemon















818


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

Mozzarella











White Strawberries


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

The BoC


----------



## Keef (Dec 22, 2019)

Love all the pics Cuz !-- Keep doing what U doing ! -- I got 2 more of those triple lemon to sex --


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

Keef said:


> Love all the pics Cuz !-- Keep doing what U doing ! -- I got 2 more of those triple lemon to sex --


Thanks Keef! I'm stoked for the lemon. I'm about to put another 1 into flower. Next watering I'm pulling the clones for flower.


----------



## novitius (Dec 22, 2019)

Moved the rolling ac into the tent. I'm short a few feet in duct but I need it to combat the steam radiators. Also, I found my passive intakes on the tent were covered in lint! So I'm sure that was slowing air flow. Still gonna need the ac.
 All the girls are getting sticky. They all smell good! The swell is beginning. Tomorrow marks 5wks of flower. Some of them girls are on short time now.


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

2 LSD and 1 BoC #3 moved to flower. 
Waiting on one SSDD to break ground still. 
Cherry OG is stretching. The SSDD look good so far. Beach Wedding never germed.


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

What smells from BoC in flower are you seeing


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

I gotta let the Sudafed kick in and I'll go get closer to it. As it sits in the tent it's at arm's length pls the watering can or wand. I took a guess at 70 days or so for flower. Am I close on that?


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

9 to 10 weeks


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> What smells from BoC in flower are you seeing


Sweetness, gas, earth and I think cinnamon.
It's a sticky girl too!


----------



## umbra (Dec 25, 2019)

cinnamon, hmmm


----------



## novitius (Dec 25, 2019)

umbra said:


> cinnamon, hmmm


It's been a long day. There's definitely sweet earthy gas. I'm not sure what's the other piece of it is. It kinda made me think of cedar and pine. Like being in the woods.
 Sorry Umbra.


----------



## novitius (Dec 26, 2019)

It's ground wet coffee. That's the smell. 
 I took some shots of the Box of Chocolates. Week 5 day 4. She got huge! I wasn't able to spend the time I needed to this first run. I've been pinching and getting ready to train her clones though. The bush, a mid level nug, the same side shoot from before and I can't find the cola shot. I'll get it later.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 26, 2019)

Some pretty pics there Nov, I gotta get me a camera with a macro...I got a clip on for my phone but it’s just not as nice...


----------



## novitius (Dec 28, 2019)

I tried using a clip on with my old phone and it didn't work. I can't figure out how folks get a good shot through the loup. My camera just gets blurry. Maybe I just gotta crop the photo?


----------



## airspree (Dec 29, 2019)

I've tried too.  I'm about ready to dig out my digital 35mm to see if I have any better luck.  I've seen some outstanding photos
using a cell phone.  What's the secret?


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi airspree! Welcome to my journal. As far as cell cameras go, you're going to want a mid range or higher phone. I use an LG V35. It carries a camera in line with the Galaxy and iPhone camera. I'm able to take pics in 4k. I think that's part of the reason they look so good, 4k.


----------



## novitius (Dec 29, 2019)

Notes: up potted 3 clones from solo cups to 1 gallon grow bags. Light mix of langbeinite, humic acid and azomite. 1/3rd worm castings to 2 parts ocean forest. I remembered the mychorrizae this time!
 Waiting on delivery of a new veg light to provide more lux. Possibly adding in carbon filtering soon as well.

Edit: triple Lemon, White Strawberries and BoC


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 1, 2020)

novitius said:


> I tried using a clip on with my old phone and it didn't work. I can't figure out how folks get a good shot through the loup. My camera just gets blurry. Maybe I just gotta crop the photo?


I used two rubber bands to hold it up against my lens. I then would click on phone pic to focus. Might work for you to


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 2, 2020)

novitius said:


> Notes: up potted 3 clones from solo cups to 1 gallon grow bags. Light mix of langbeinite, humic acid and azomite. 1/3rd worm castings to 2 parts ocean forest. I remembered the mychorrizae this time!
> Waiting on delivery of a new veg light to provide more lux. Possibly adding in carbon filtering soon as well.
> 
> Edit: triple Lemon, White Strawberries and BoC


Sounds like you are in the zone Novi! Grows looking great! Lots of TLC here for sure! Pics of the new light when you get it, if you don't mind.


----------



## novitius (Jan 2, 2020)

It'll be here Saturday. I must've ordered after the last few were purchased. It was supposed to be here in 1 day. Oh well. It's just an LED T5 unit in blue sunlight. 40k lux it says. It's pretty low profile so it should serve well on shelving. Im excited to get in there. The light I have is great for seedling but vegging doesn't go so sweet.


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

Waiting on lights to kick on. Harvest windows start opening in 2 weeks. First the 818 and over the next week the rest. 
 I've got to take some cuts today and trim up the new girls. Bringing in a Mozz today as well. If there's room another WS too. I'm hoping I get lucky and the new light shows today and not tomorrow. 
Pics to follow later in the day.


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

This is inside the canopy on the triple Lemon




It's so coated with Frost I thought it was pm. 
The BoC is close to the same production. 
I'm seeing some burn at the top tips. Same as with the Mozz.
 I had errors with the BoC at the flip. She needed N. Next BoC will be much shorter and have vegged less. I bet the clone won't need it. 
 I'm not having a good camera day. I'm covered in sticky. I smell like a giant bag of weed. It's in my nose and on my phone. I have no clue what smells like what anymore. There's 6 different strains and they all funky. I have some pics tho. I give you week 6 day 4. 






 A word about the LSD. She's a bully. She will take over any empty space. She will crowd her neighbors. She's gonna need some discipline if she's to stick around! 
 The Mozz is starting to show some burn at her tips on the top half. She's got just under 3 weeks left. I'm hoping I didn't do damage with my additives. There's not much fade on her but it is starting. She's been a solid green all grow. I'm not positive on moving her back up in yet tho I should. 
 The White Strawberries, BoC and LSD are dropping leaves. They've all got fade setting in and they're taking the last of the nutes away. 
 The 818 is still going good after my pH raise with the dolomite lime. She's producing head stash buds. Not gonna be much yield on her. She's also gonna be revegged because I lost her clones. They just died off after a while of slow growth.  To the bubble cloner! 
 The BoC has bud sites everywhere. It's gonna be a lot to trim. I'm looking forward to it. Waiting on one bud I snipped for a tester to dry. 
 I really need to push some more plants in there to keep things moving but the space is crowded. It makes it hard to work on the plants.  I'm going to take all the trim and larf to make RSO. I hope to get a month supply out of it and I'll add however much nug I need to.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 3, 2020)

Great pics Nov...I did a couple Green Crack in that Strawberry Fields soil....they were the same way...out compete their sisters and grew into the lights...I would break main stem over and they would straighten up in a day...heal and continue vertical growth.


----------



## novitius (Jan 3, 2020)

Everything in the tent right now is in ocean forest. I haven't taken the Strawberry Fields out yet. I do have a strain growing called White Strawberries but I think I'm going to use the strawberry Fields for veggies and the mystery clones at first. I'm not sure what it's gonna do but you and others have said it's too hot sometimes. Some people say it's killer for veg. 
 The LSD is a known stretcher. I have some more seed but I'm going to wait a while to pop another one and compare phenos. Thanks for stopping by hollowpoint!


----------



## novitius (Jan 4, 2020)

Ok, gonna try and post this quick before it erases itself again. New veg light. Haven't tested it at the wall yet. Busy morning. I have it hung. It's working. Great white light. Hopefully it has good diodes and puts off the blue I wanted.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks great novi


----------



## novitius (Jan 5, 2020)

Notes: 5 LSD clones into rapid rooters. 
Watered everything at the averages. 10-20% runoff. Lollied both LSD and the BoC newbies. Stopped pinching those 3 days ago. 

I took samples off the BoC, WS and Triple Lemon. Drying over lights. Earlier samples of low light larf showed density for what it was. I guess that Humic kicked in at the right time. Hard as rocks.


----------



## druida.420 (Jan 10, 2020)

Looking great mate !


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

Thanks druida!


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

Yesterday I smoked about 2g of the White Strawberries. It's nice. It's got some tropical smells to it and tastes alright. Faint fruity flavor. The buzz however is going to be great for daytime smoke. The plant still has a couple weeks to go until finished.
The Mozz is already heavy. Maybe im just fatigued but a few tokes had me ready to lie down despite coffee. Rainy day smoke on a rainy day.
 The other snipped buds are still hanging.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm trying to talk stinky into breeding the Exodus cheese I sent her with the BoC F2. ahhhmmm, drool


----------



## novitius (Jan 10, 2020)

You know I'm looking for males. I'd love to take some of your stuff and hit it to all of these and see what kinda freaks get set loose. I just don't have the room or want to waste the beans. Hopefully I'll be able to keep everything alive for when the male does show up.


----------



## novitius (Jan 11, 2020)

I found some seed in the LSD trim. Only in one branch though. Everything else is clean. I'm guessing it's from light leak at the passive. If it was atmospheric the whole plant would be seeded right? Bummer but maybe the clones are alright.


----------



## novitius (Jan 15, 2020)

I've been smoking on samples of everything as it dries for the last few days. There's some hitters in there. I haven't been to the dispo in over a week. That says it all to me. Umbra's lemon is fire. It's not even finished yet. The BoC is slow to dry so I haven't tried that yet but I think it'll be ready tomorrow afternoon. The White Strawberries smells faintly of pineapple and has a fruity taste. The 818 is fuel and citrus. The Mozz has the cheese flavor for sure. The LSD has a harsh smoke and it's caused anxiety. Definitely needs longer. 
 2 of 4 Sunshine Daydream are above soil. The Cherry OG is too. I'm beginning to think FFOF is to hot for seed starter. I've purchased rapid rooters. From now on I'll soak a seed and then drop it in the rooter. I'm tempted to pop something else on my list. I'm leaning towards the Boss Hogg.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 15, 2020)

I look forward to seeing that Sunshine DD and Cherry OG...I know you will produce some killer from them. New avatar is looking cool as well!


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks HP! I lost two SDD out of four. They all popped but the two just didn't break ground. The one did then retreated.  In a couple months I'll have some to report on.


----------



## novitius (Jan 19, 2020)

It's been a while since I have shown any pics. My flower tent is dirty! The whole house has been sick for two weeks. There's always an excuse not to be able to spend time with my girls lately. 
 The nugs are in the harvest window now. 818 is starting to clump some amber at the sugar leaf. WS, TL and the Mozz are all cloudy. LSD and BoC still have a small percentage of clear. I have not found anymore seed as of yet!


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2020)

nice job


----------



## Steve1 (Jan 20, 2020)

*novitius*, I use the FFOF but flush it several times before placing my seeds in it. Just last week I soaked 4 Sour diesel and 2 Black Domina seeds. Once they popped I planted them in the dirt and all of them are above ground and looking good. Don't have any photos yet


----------



## novitius (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks Umbra! 
One of those dark green plants with the preflowers is a BoC clone. Flipped to flower with no fade from lack of N.  It seems to be putting in faster than it's predecessor.


----------



## novitius (Jan 21, 2020)

I chopped the 818 today @10% amber. I might pull in 2 zips. I left some on to reveg if she'll do it. 
Side note, I think my veg tent is in a bit of a bind due to it being a rain forest. I need to work out exhaust. I've got a few clip on 6 inchers laying around.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2020)

they will push around air inside the tent, but not vent it.
https://www.amazon.com/VIVOSUN-Inli...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## novitius (Jan 21, 2020)

Even if I put them in the socks directing air out like in place of a centrifugal?


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

You're never going to match the efficiency and capacity of an inline exhaust that has internal impellers designed to really suck out air. The choices are between a rugged inline fan to build a simple exhaust, and a combination of air conditioning and/Or dehumidifier (depending on how much heat you're dealing with and whether the A.C. can drop out as much humidity as you need it to) plus CO2 enrichment to do a sealed room setup. These are both valid approaches to your challenge, and you'll still use the clip on fans for internal circulation.


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

Bah.


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

I use 8" fan with 785 cfm for my tent


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

If I put an 8" fan on the 2x4 it'll fold up on itself lol! I guess I should just buy the darn system. I was planning on replacing the bloom tents exhaust and filter anyhow.... 
 I was being a tad facetious with the 6" clip on fans guys. I really think these case fans can handle it lol!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

The workaround for that is to hang the fan from ceiling or wall studs, and just run a piece of flexible lightweight ducting to the tent vent. No strain on the tent itself, no worries!


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

This time I was referring to negative pressure Stinky.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh. Lol that's another challenge entirely : / sorry. Sounds really frustrating.


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

I doubt it would ever happen, too many air vents in the tent


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

You two are not very humorous this morning... To much coffee?? I do appreciate input from you both, always! I woke up to some White Strawberries and I'm a little silly, forgive me. How about a veg tent shot to show you what I'm seeing...








 Lacking N I've identified. The burn and some other stuff in not sure what to put it on. pH? Humidity and heat? Poor air flow? My soil mix.... Ugh... I'm going to lose a clone or two. I was wondering if the light was out of spectrum but the seedlings at 2 and a half weeks look pretty good.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

You could always just put the fan on a variable speed controller and crank it down to where you're not seeing the tent sucking in past where you're comfortable. I think I paid like $20 for mine, it's a handy gadget.


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2020)

venting is a good starting point


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 22, 2020)

Kinda leaning towards locked out by some combination of pH and overwatering looking at those little scorched plants, which is easy to do before the roots really take over the cup, and too wet can definitely cause whatever is in the soil to sour faster. But low temp of 54 makes me wonder if you're in a basement with a cold concrete floor. A piece of rigid foam board slid under the tent is going to help, because cold will absolutely amplify the effects of pH and sogginess, assuming my assumptions are correct.
I seem to have left my sense of humour at home this morning ... also yes, too much coffee and it's too cold. Even my lunch is already cold. I'll look for it when I get home lol.


----------



## novitius (Jan 22, 2020)

It's in a radiator heated room. When the room gets to hot the window opens by control not of my own. The house is on a slab, no basement. Pretty much the same thing though. Stinky, I'm sorry you're at work. You too Umbra. The days almost over though right? 
 I'm moving the tent to be next to flower today.
 Remember, still building this out cus I'm poor! Somebody someday will see this and save themselves a few headaches.


----------



## wheelie (Jan 22, 2020)

You Temps is low of 52 and high of 93 degrees F. That is crazy. Mine never leaves the 70ies. Freezing them then baking them all within 24 hours.


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't think the high/low is per 24hrs on that one. I think it's suppose to be but doesn't function properly or I need to press a button on it to turn that on or something. IDK, $10 on Amazon, correlates with my other one. 
I'm surprised they're still alive too.


----------



## novitius (Jan 23, 2020)

Went in to clean up some and took a few shots of the girls in late flower. 
 Mozz is all cloudy with no amber at all. 
Triple Lemon still has a small percentage of clear. 
BoC is about thirty percent clear.
LSD is about half that. 
 The 818 smoke at 4(?) Days dry is smoothe and oily. Lots of dripping resin from a pinner. It's all over my phone from my thumb   decent buzz but very low yield. It's definitely headband. Some citrus flavor and a bit of floral. 

 Patiently waiting on Triple Lemon. A bud I'd jarred and stashed had full on lemon flavor. Like I bit into one. Good job Umbra. It is a happy stone.


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

I was cleaning out pics from my phone last night and found a veg comparison from the day I put the light in. That light is rockin. I did some defoliation yesterday and I'll probably do a bit more plucking today to improve airflow in there. Looking at my logs Stinky, I did in fact over water. I watered two days in a row.... I water from the bottom in there with only a cup or so going directly to the top. I screwed up. 
 So hopefully, better airflow and not over watering will fix the issues.


----------



## novitius (Jan 24, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> You could always just put the fan on a variable speed controller and crank it down to where you're not seeing the tent sucking in past where you're comfortable. I think I paid like $20 for mine, it's a handy gadget.


I've got one, of course. I'd need another. I couldn't imagine letting the fan run full blast all the time. They're so noisy. 
 is anyone using the newer style fans like the AC Infinity? It's be nice to move air at a whisper like they claim.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 24, 2020)

novitius said:


> I've got one, of course. I'd need another. I couldn't imagine letting the fan run full blast all the time. They're so noisy.
> is anyone using the newer style fans like the AC Infinity? It's be nice to move air at a whisper like they claim.


I use the ac infinity. Its the quietest one i have used. You cant hear it outside the room.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 24, 2020)

I grabbed a couple of the EC motor fans for filter/ventilation duty last August and they have been fine...nice and quite...only draw 40 watts.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JMHFJMR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## novitius (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks guys. I'll take a look at those HP.


----------



## novitius (Jan 26, 2020)

So.... For any readers out there that may be having humidity issues I just want to drop a little info here that surprised me. Defoliation can actually help control humidity. I went in and thinned out some of the mothers I have in veg and humidity dropped ten percent. It's stayed lower too. It's not really a sustainable practice but in a pinch it can help. Ventilation if course is the best way to manage heat and humidity initially. After that it's ac and or dehumidifiers...


----------



## novitius (Jan 31, 2020)

Everything is chopped but the BoC. I broke my scale. So I'm not able to weigh anything right now. The 818 was a short yield. About 1oz. It's great smoke and I've moved it into veg to see if it'll come back around. I think it is but it might be too soon to tell. The Triple Lemon was also light on weight. About half a jar of pretty dense nug. The Mozz gave me two jars of dark green flower.
 The LSD and white strawberries are still hanging, but dry. I'll be trimming one this evening and then chopping the remaining BoC to hang.
 I've been saving trim. Triple Lemon mid sized leaves had trichs. WS, LSD and BoC seem to look the same at a cursory glance.
Looking forward to processing this stuff down to concentrated meds.

 This being my first foray into organic I'm learning you can't choose what you add or omit. My attempts showed results but the results weren't only positive. I believe by constructing a bias of my own I caused disruption in the natural order and created deficiency in other areas. That being said I took advantage of Roots trial offer and ordered Terp Tea Grow and Bloom trial packs. This has everything I'm adding in and the things I'm lacking in a dry form. It can be used as amendment or brewed. I'm going to brew. I'm still going to play with things to learn but I'll be using the packaged nutes as the control for _consistency_. It's affordable @ 12.95 for 3(?) pounds each and organic.
 That's my plan for now! I'll be putting in some work tomorrow. I'll give ya some photo updates then.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 1, 2020)

I have enjoyed learning from your thread Nov...I look forward to the next adventure...is Strawberry Fields in it?


----------



## novitius (Feb 1, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> I have enjoyed learning from your thread Nov...I look forward to the next adventure...is Strawberry Fields in it?



Thanks HP! Strawberry Fields may show up in a different sub forum. I'm having enough troubles that I'm not ready to play with it yet. The bag is still unopened.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 1, 2020)

novitius said:


> attempts showed results but the results weren't only positive. I believe by constructing a bias of my own I caused disruption in the natural order and created deficiency in other areas.


Good honest assessment.


----------



## novitius (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks Lesso. I do believe that's been said before about not doing organic right, I just had to learn it for myself. Anyway, on with today's updates. I think I'm finally at the point where the spending stops on equipment! YAAAAAY  
I have a 4" inline fan, a booster w/195cfm, for veg exhaust now.It should remove the heat fast enough. I picked up the workings for tea buckets and my bubble cloner. I now have EM1 and a product called Dechlorinator. It says its for hydro when you cant make RO. The dude at the shop says it'll be fine to use in soil. Of course I will try it but with only one plant! Not crashing the garden over "oops's" anymore hopefully. I'd be really happy if the stuff works. Well, Ive got work to do. 
Oh, that 818 has been cured almost a month now and its really good. one bowl on 2 heads left me high af for 3 hours. If you grow it out and get a short girl that flowers pretty fast but doesnt yield heavy its probably going to be great. I think seedfindereu listed only 4 phenos. Very nice sweet taste and the headband high. 
 Everything else is curing and I'm not picking at it until it's done. Maybe a little here and there


----------



## novitius (Feb 3, 2020)

Veg tent is now adequately vented and showing negative pressure. All together I'm pulling about 1000 Watts from the wall now. That's going to be my ceiling with the old wiring.
If the need arises for ac or dehumidification I guess I'll be running a long ass extension cord from the other circuit. Everything is all in one room now so at least my environment will be consistent, mostly.
 The three girls in flower have maybe 5 weeks to go. It's going to be a light yield from them due to the stretch from the under powered tube I had before the panel I'm using now. But it'll be primo. The three seedlings took a little damage from the heat/cold issues but they're still looking good. They've hit the third true leaf node and in a day or so I'll begin the mainlining on them. There's so much space in flower at the moment. I'm planning to do some clone work this evening if I don't pass out.
 Began EM1 today with watering on everything. I didn't measure but each gallon got between 1 and 2 tablespoons. I'll be setting up the Grow and Bloom teas very soon as well. I'd like to use them next watering.
 I'm putting in 4ft stakes now. Veg is still looking rough but recovering.
 *Edits for typos*


----------



## novitius (Feb 24, 2020)

Final days on these girls.


----------



## novitius (Feb 24, 2020)

Veg tent took a big hit. Everything hurts. Seedlings are weeks behind. All three that were above soil are still alive but looking bad. Most of the clones withered and lost the majority of their leaves. The donors are much more established and are pulling through ok. I'm going to attempt to clone some of the newer growth at about mid way and start defoliation. Everything needs transplanted. 
 On the bright side, these plants have been thoroughly stress tested. If this doesn't cause gender drift then I will chalk that up to good stability for breeding. 
Went through my jar and selected these 5 to germ. I've got the environment stable, minus humidity control. This is one rough "Beginning".


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 24, 2020)

Nice selections nov...tuned in as all ways!


----------



## novitius (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks HP, I appreciate the support!
2/2 Trainwreck above ground
2/3 Boss Hogg above ground
1/3 Triple Lemon above ground
Planted into rapid rooters and then potted to solo cups of FFOF. Watered with EM1. 
Added another new humidifier with fancy humidistat controls. Hoping to push back into the right vpd zone again! 
 2 LSD and 1 boc clones chopped a few days ago. Roughly 1.5 ounces per lsd at 4' and 6 maristem (?). Boc has not been trimmed or weighed yet. Trim off the LSD was stellar. Boc looked even better at the chop. I'll get some pics at some point today.


----------



## novitius (Mar 5, 2020)

2 Obsoul33t Alien Sour Apple into paper towel and baggy just now. 
From SHN:

Obsoul33t – Alien Sour Apple

Sour Apple X Alien Tech

50/50 Hybrid

THC: 20% – 28%

10 Regular Seeds Per Pack

Alien Sour Apple is a strain created through a cross of the hugely popular Sour Apple x Alien Tech strains. It is infamous among collectors, and patients for its Granny Smith like flavor and smell. The bouquet is sweet, yet sour fruity apple with just a hint of earthy berry as the flowers are broken apart. The taste is of sour apple with a hint of sweetness and earth that intensifies as you continue to enjoy. This strain has long dense and super dense spade-shaped bright neon green flowers with a spattering of fiery orange hairs and a thick frosty coating of chunky over-sized milky white crystal trichomes.

Boss Hogg from caliconnection.com
Strain: Hybrid Indica/Sativa
Lineage: Chem 4 x Chem 4 BX1
Seeds: Fem
Fem seeds- Chem 4 x Chem 4 BX1 RVSD
Yield: Large
Flowering Time: 65-70 Days

we all know Trainwreck and if you've been following you know the Triple Lemon.


----------



## novitius (Mar 18, 2020)

Veg tent is nothing but problems lately. Now I've got fungus gnats and possibly thrip larvae. I had a good run of over a year with no pests. Introducing 209 to the watering schedule and will begin foliar sprays of Captain Jack's. 
The white bags are the Sunshine Daydream, a cherry OG and my surviving white strawberries cut. The three seed stock survived the nuke and are well placed for mainline training. They'll also give me good clone stock.  
 The bubble cloner is now in use with some random cuts. Tea buckets live in the flower tent. I'm starting a batch tomorrow for veg. 
 My lone flowering plant is Umbra's triple Lemon. Not pictured, but shown in the ofc.


----------



## novitius (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm down to the last nug of the second round LSD. That's a shame. No survivors.


----------



## novitius (Mar 21, 2020)

Update for records
I filled up the bubble cloner with randomly selected cuts off everything. Fed both tents with respective teas, em1, liquid kelp and treated with 209 drench. No sign of any bugs! 1 little crawler yesterday. 1 Cherry OG clone snipped, dipped, placed into soil, watered with EM1 and Saran wrapped. Standing today @ 24 hrs. Seedlings showed slight light stress, moved them to lower shelf out of direct lighting, staggered on the cloner lid.
 I moved a transplanted White Strawberries over to flower just now. It received grow tea. It responded well to the dry amendment added when transplanted to 5 gallons. Did a little tying but the branches are supple. She's in good air circulation now. One triple Lemon reaching the end.
 Soon to be working with activated em1 thanks to education from the OFC.
 There's photos of Umbra's SSDD f2 side by side. Ones been topped for mainlining and the other was saved for oops factor. It'll be mainlined too. The top was placed into the bubble cloner about center. 
 The red Solo cup is Umbra's Triple Lemon. Look at those fat little leaves reach! Different from her sister already. 
 There's a shot of the clones and seedlings and the Cherry OG I stuck under Saran wrap way down on the bottom shelf. A small cut for what I'm use to but keef showed me how small his cuts are. Gotta try! My cuts are generally pretty big, I guess. 
 There's a shot of the tea station. One of my buckets had a crack in it. I had to emergency set it into the bin and just left it there. It's working ok. The flower teas inside the same container. I go and stir it up with the air stones every so often. Tea stinks, plants like it so far. I added worm castings to the tea. I almost forgot. 
 Then there's the flower. Not much happening right now. Triple Lemon on the right and a scraggly reviving white strawberry. I'm taking a guess but it's just starting to come back aggressively, good time to flip?


----------



## novitius (Mar 22, 2020)

2 of theses into soil just now. Popped tails in under 48 hrs. 




Also put 2 White Strawberries x LSD from the slight herm I had a while back. No popped alien sour apple yet. Maybe soon!


----------



## novitius (Mar 23, 2020)

Veg tent recovery update! 
So it's cramped in here at moment but things are progressing well with the extra attention. I've switched from 24hrs on to 18/6.
1st I'm happy to say my BoC cut, which has tones of sweet bourbon and dank gas, is going to survive. I thought she was a goner, I was sad and she's been hidden. She's throwing nice healthy new growth now and she'll soon be chopped into clones, a few are already in the bubbler. I've been careful to pick at her as I don't want to damage any delicate starts.
 My Triple Lemon, Mozz and the revegged 818 are looking good again too.
 This afternoon's check of my germination box showed great results too. I moved it to a warmer area and was surprised with some seed that I thought weren't going to show, popping. 3 Alien Sour Apple and 1WSxLSD  into soil and Saran wrapped.
 My cup tray is full of seedlings and starts. I'm pretty sure that Cherry OG cut I stuck in there is rooting already. It didn't wiggle when I jiggled. I think I like the Saran wrap. I snipped a tiny Mozz shoot and gave it another try.
 Oh and I'm giving two Pink Lady apple seeds a shot. Real apple seeds. They seemed like they were both ready when I came across them.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

Banana Soft serve sounds interesting...I was very happy with Gelato and it is sweeter?...Looking forward to taste reports.


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

More notes
2 of 2 WS x LSD are in soil now. 
Both bananas are above ground. 
No ground broken on the ASA yet. I really hope at least one lives. I've had the MAC before and I'd love to have that in the shelf in some form.
 It's funny, no one but Umbra and HP stop by any more! I talk to much lol! That's fine. Nobody irl listens to me either   seriously, thank you to everyone who does stop bye. Your interest helps keep me interested. Your help keeps me growing!


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> Banana Soft serve sounds interesting...I was very happy with Gelato and it is sweeter?...Looking forward to taste reports.


 I'm not sure what to expect. Gelato is good smoke and Umbra told me about his banana cut, a different one I'm sure. I remember gelato being sweet as it was already? Lets hope it's a good producer.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 24, 2020)

I had my first hint of chocolate taste last week...and it was on an old standard of Purple Kush...on the exhale of one hit...faint Hershey's milk chocolate taste on the end of it...I only eat Ghirardelli 60% cacao...no way it way a left over taste or anything. I have some Exotic Gen. Chocolate Nightmare and Black Triangle  coming up on the rotation next run...I am hoping for another chocolate experience .


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

I've never really registered chocolate flavor from anything. Umbra's BoC I have, is so much gas and complexity, a touch of sweet bourbon on the exhale. I've bought stuff from dispensaries and still no chocolate stood out. I smoke a lot so that could be what cuts it out.
I plan to go through more of the BoC and see if I find something like the others did. When the plant turned to flower, she did have a chocolate hint when rustled for a bit. Bud harvested 3 weeks early tastes strongly of Bourbon where as a full finish cuts it to the tip of your tongue and brings out the fuel and some other tastes I'm not the one to nail down. It's complex and I want to squish it to dab soon. I may grab the hair straightener actually. BBL


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a bunch of chocolate strains


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

Is there a guarantee full on chocolate?


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't think it works like that


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

if you gave the same clone to 10 people, you would get 10 different plants


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

I am growing identical clones right now in 3 different mediums with 3 different nutrients.  All three are distinctly unique.  Flavor ( terpene profiles) are determined by many things, the growing style is a major factor in what the end result will be.  Do some research, select a breeder who has a proven track record with the flavor you want and then after you order, shoot them an email and ask them for recommendations as to growing style.  That will give you the best chance of actually tasting the flavor you want whether you want chocolate, orange. lemon grape or whatever.


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

I've never had a breeder contact me with any useful information, save Umbra. Swerve laughed at me when I asked for tips and said all he does is sell em not give away his secrets. Pop beans until you find what you want. 
 Albeit, that's the only pro breeder I messaged. I figured most would feel the same considering what beans cost. 
 It's kinda funny how we can't lockdown a chocolate, but citrus, for example, spans so many strains. Limonene can be found and experienced in hundreds of crosses.


----------



## umbra (Mar 24, 2020)

chocolate is the same, you just haven't grown the right chocolate strains


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 24, 2020)

A Grower may keep his secrets to himself but any reputable breeder wants you to suceed and wants you to crow about his product.  If he won't tell you how he grew it he probably didn't.


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

I've never grown, only smoked, n other than your beans. It could be me, because I've never been able to taste it. It just tastes hash like to me.


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> A Grower may keep his secrets to himself but any reputable breeder wants you to suceed and wants you to crow about his product.  If he won't tell you how he grew it he probably didn't.


I was hoping for an idea on his feeding schedule. That's all. Not his journal. I will say I'm pretty sure it was Swerve and that he did take the time to talk with me. I remember him saying they all clone well and all were the best. I don't know anything about the dude or how he breeds. His 818 was stable, fire and handled reveg but did not clone well. It did not herm, either. Boss  Hogg seedlings are working their way up past the 3rd node now to meet their destiny.


----------



## novitius (Mar 24, 2020)

So linalool, myrcene and ocimene for chocolate. Linalool and myrcene imparting acidic and fruity flavors. 
 Ocimene I'm not to familiar with. I guess that's where I'll start.


----------



## Ada_Wong (Mar 25, 2020)

LCD and candy sugar definitely worth it...


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 25, 2020)

Dominion seeds came with grow tips on the package...light umol recommendation included.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

Early morning inspection shows good things in veg. 1 of 2 WS x LSD above ground, 2 ASA above ground! Hopefully they keep pushing. The last ASA to break ground keeled over pretty quick. 
 After yesterday's talks of chocolate in tempered to put in some more BoC, but I'm going to hold off and weed out some of the multiples.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

After talking about chocolate weed, I flashed on Rudy Kurniawan. He faked a bunch of vintage wines. His palate was so refined that he could taste a vintage wine and blend an exact duplicate using modern wines. Many wine experts tasted Rudy's wines and thought they were the real deal. He got caught because the labels and bottles didn't match the vintner's label for that year vintage wine.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

Ada_Wong said:


> LCD and candy sugar definitely worth it...


Hey there ADA, welcome! I ran Barney's LSD twice, from the same seed and lost the clones. But it's great smoke. At times, mildly psychedelic. I have a feeling that effect is produced by timing and area of the plant the nug is picked from. Pretty, pretty buds!
 I'm holding off on the sugar candy for now. Truth be told, almost every Delicious seed I pop dies somehow. It's always my fault. I think I've lost 5 Cotton Candy over the years. I'm preserving that bean I guess, I've seen pics of it in flower, it's beautiful.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

umbra said:


> After talking about chocolate weed, I flashed on Rudy Kurniawan. He faked a bunch of vintage wines. His palate was so refined that he could taste a vintage wine and blend an exact duplicate using modern wines. Many wine experts tasted Rudy's wines and thought they were the real deal. He got caught because the labels and bottles didn't match the vintner's label for that year vintage wine.


That's a very impressive palate. I'm proud of mine. It's been refined in the fires of some great kitchens. I think what you're saying here is.... Make it happen?
 Escobar's Chocolate Rain stood out to me. Are you familiar with that one?


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

that's what started the BoC, lol. Best weed I ever smoked. BoC = chocolate rain x chocolate piss x headtrip. 2nd best was Escobar's CR x exodus cheese.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

Hahaha.... I have the BoC lineage written down in the notebook. I can't ever remember what's in it tho. 
 That BoC really is good. I don't think I'd mentioned it but I can't smoke that as a daily. It's too strong man. I take a little toke of it here and there during the day. A buddy of mine absolutely loves it. He smokes it like it's coffee. It fuddles me during the day. In the evening it's great for me. Still only takes a hit even though I always take two or three.


----------



## umbra (Mar 25, 2020)

I think Stinky is having similar problem with 3x grape. 1 or 2 hits and very high.


----------



## novitius (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's some pics because I'm over caffeinated already this morning.
I want to record the growth on WS. New big leaves. You can see the old leaves from the shock and recovery. She's pushing good now in the 5 gallon.





 I'll clean her up slowly over the next few days. Maybe select a few more cuts to send those hormones to the tops.
Veg tent. Not a 24hr record. 


Flower. 


My little germination station




Lots of happiness there!


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2020)

I finally did the mainline on SSDD #1. I hope it survives! She been fed and em1'd. I got 4 good cuts off her and sent them to the cloner. 
 I did a bunch of trimming on the WS in flower. I trimmed to about the 4th node from the tip of each meristem. I think I counted 6 in total. Did some bondage to spread her out. She produced heavy from seed in the first run when I left her alone. I kept some cuts just because this flower has been my daily driver. I like it a lot! Great taste and the buzz is highly cooperative. 
 Triple Lemon momma moved over to flower today. Her recent clones in the bubbler are throwing roots so on she moves. Plus she has a sibling coming up! Current TL is a very sweet and slightly lemon smoke. 1 hit folks. 2 if you're greedy and a glutton for taste like me. 
 The green pot is the 5 gal WS. 
The black pot is a 3gal TL. It may go up to 5gal tomorrow. I think it will. It will only be one night. I cleaned it some but I want to take it slow. They were stressed to almost death. 
￼


----------



## novitius (Mar 29, 2020)

One more thing I finally got around to was properly hanging the air pump. These style pumps are loud due to a lot of vibration. 




Intake Port to the top and the out facing down. That blue hospital glove, that's slightly stretchy, is our ticket to noise free bubbles. 




Make sure your knot at the anchor point is a good one. Something that can be adjusted when needed. Whatever you are comfortable with.
 That's it. It sounds like I have a little fish tank in there now.


----------



## novitius (Apr 2, 2020)

At about ten days pre flowers started showing on the White Strawberries. I snapped pics today to keep track. Today marks 12 days.


----------



## novitius (Apr 4, 2020)

Quick look at the fourth round of genetic starts.
2 of 5 alien sour apple thus far
2 of 2 WS x LSD
2 of 2 banana soft serve





Umbra's Triple Lemon is outperforming it's class of a Trainwreck and 2 boss hoggs.





pH drifted up to 7.2 after tea feeding. I used the very bottom of the bucket, I don't think I'll be doing that again. It had a lot of residue. Which I poured througha filter bag but I don't think it helped so that much.2 days later I'm seeing lockouts on Cherry OG, seen above rear left,a little on TL. I flushed with 7.0 for 2qts with EM1, recharge and  209. I've really got to get back in the habit of pH testing before and after. My water is resting at 7.1 now where up until a week ago (I'm guessing by the age of the jug) it was consistently 6.9. Blame it on the over working sanitation system?

No issues in flower. No pests, mold or lockout. Heavy light burn on WS in one specific spot. Adjusted. Em1 and 209 @ 7.0
45% rh and 82* ac getting set up soon with outside temps reaching 70 ish already. TL was up potted to a 5 gallon. 





 Added a 50w heater to the bubble cloner to keep it at 78. Straight tap at 7.0  The first clone came out today and was transplanted to soil. 41% and 78*. Raising rh now. 

 I also have the final WS haircut shoots in a glass of water in the seedling tray just to see if they'll root.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 5, 2020)

Those are looking great Nov.


----------



## novitius (Apr 5, 2020)

Triple Lemon showing Cotton balls at lights on today, fast overnight growth.


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2020)

Canopy management
Triple Lemon








White Strawberries


----------



## novitius (Apr 7, 2020)

I think my pH meter is faulty. New one is on the way... Im hoping everything survives until then!


----------



## novitius (Apr 8, 2020)

Just notes and a punch sheet:
New pH meter arrived today, way earlier than projected. 
 Today is Wednesday, tea starts brewing today and finishes in 24hrs. Holding off on veg tea until ph is sorted. 
  Adding small fans to flower. 
 This day needs be a cleaning day as well. 
 Swap and clean bubble res. Add stones, find plastic manifold....
 Prep up pots and turn recycle soil. 
I think that's all


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

Foliar of Captain Jack's completed. 1/2 gallon still to much. Lights on in 3 for veg and 5 for Bloom.
If ye be livin in thar and ye don't belong ye been warned!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 9, 2020)

Looking great nov


----------



## novitius (Apr 9, 2020)

Defoliation of SSDD #2- couple clones to bubbler, mainline of Cherry OG - 9 clones potted into solo cups and put under the dome. If I don't like their appearance before lights out I'll Saran wrap. Transplanted WS up to 3 gallon cloth pot. Pulled 1 WS from the bubbler to soil. Took 2 cuts off TL seedling and sent to the bubbler. Dialing back into the root and flip plan. 
Sprayed entire veg tent with Captain Jack's again, not the plants, every seem, nook and cranny. Scrub down tomorrow. Bought a mini dust buster since I can't keep track of the witches broom. 
 Flower got fed and treated with 209 and em1 @ 6.4. Waiting on pH up to arrive. Please hurry heroic box truck people's 
 Going to add more lines to the bubbler, need more speed.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Watered and fed veg today. Treated with 209, em1 and calmag from roots organics. No N present, organic compounds hopefully. Whole tent got it @ 6.4 as bottom feed. 
WS recently transplanted to soil from water not looking so hot, tried knocking off the dirt and dipping her back in. WS recently up potted, thriving. Preparing to top, trim and train her out for a scrog of her own. 
 Everything's looking pretty good again. Quick snap back a after pH snafu. Tap water running @ 6.4 right now. Maybe the city is supporting hydro produce farmers?


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

3 weeks on the WS today
They're getting frosty. Not the best pic but if you zoom in you can see it.


----------



## novitius (Apr 15, 2020)

Cranking guitars and drums, trimming, watering and destressing.
WS cut from the bubbles to a 1g today.




I took some more 818 cuts. She just doesn't want to clone. Not in soil, not in water.... I wonder how many times I can reveg it. I'm considering taking a fist full of cuts to a mini bubbler, up potting and sending to flower. She's recovered nicely. No pics.
 Everything else looks good in veg. Good recovery from the pH fluctuation. No creeping fade.
 Drenched with Captain Jack's in both tents today. Begin brewing teas tomorrow for both tents again.
Flower looks good. Starting to smell of White Strawberries. Lovely scent that brings a smile of course.
 It's fackin snowing!





9 Cherry OG clones look good. I think they may all make it. I think it's been 1 week now. I've been wrong before.
 The White Strawberries here is getting nice. She's doing well after an up pot and amendments roughly a month ago. She's got the whole 3 gallons in her grasp now. To top and transplant or not, that is the question. I think it's time to get 7g pots.




 Oh and some pre flowering WS cuts from the last trim resting in a glass, just to see if it'll happen. WS has shown to be very easy to clone and resilient. Best freebie so far from attitude.


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

What day is it?? I'm late on the feeding by 1 day... Bugs still in check. No gnats, nothing else funky. Beginning to realize the veg light is to bright for fan leaves.... Move the aged, taller girls, sooner! 
 Ok, notes: 
 Up potted white strawberries from 3 gallon to 7, Strawberry Fields as the fill. Topped. In a few days after recovery I'll begin picking and bending. Still in veg for training.
 Veg is good. I'm realizing also I need more veg space. Triple Lemon #2 may be a boy. It should be showing maturity in a matter of days. Seedlings are chugging along.Tomorrow may be solo cup to 1 gal day. It's coming for some of them. 
 Up potted the fighting Bourbon from 1 to 3 gallon with my blend for fill and moved to flower. My blend didn't kill the 818 so I'm going with it now. 
 Moved the mainlined 1 gallon Cherry OG and SSDD #1 to flower. 
 Everything, including the 818, has rooted backups now! 
 Flower tents been getting a hot spot at White Strawberries. Browning hairs for two weeks or maybe a little more. No seed, no balls, just temp issue. Triple Lemon not suffering. 818 in flower for 6 days, starting to show flowers. 
 This grows gonna grow.
 Veggies are coming up in my recycle soil as well. Fast to germ. 
 No pics tonight.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

What a ride.  You've done some awesome setup and documentation.  I'm just trying to get caught up here. I have that same mini air compressor and yeah it is LOUD, I like your glove workaround. Nice plants, great log, and the best it yet to come. Because it always is


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks SA! I learned that from an old head in a casa de pot who was watching me try to figure out the quietest way to hang a fan... I applied it to the pump. He just walked by while I contemplated black bungees and whispered "try a rubber glove".


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking great Nov...what veggies are you growing?


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2020)

Hey Hollowpoint! I started some of the regular stuff. Blue lake Beans, kale, beefsteak & Cherry Tom, some Paris island Romain.... There more... I'll have to look when I go back there later.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Ha! Casa de Pot! It's always enjoyable to toot around in there and try to spot that guy with a cart full of pvc fittings and cheap duct booster fans and shiny bubbles wrap, who is standing in front of the lighting parts display looking lost... really, they should hire a sales associate for every store who could use his or her spidey sense to track down all the pot farmers and upsell them on stuff they really need while giving them economical options on a few things just to make it look more like assistance and less like a hard sell lol sorry my inner capitalist needs to shut up now.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

teas brewing... Only a few days late....




Top right, ws fell over.... Should have trained harder! Weak! That's ok, I'll carry you through. 




Umbra's Triple Lemon. The nugs are already fatter than the last two runs... I don't remember if it was Nick or Gloman said they do better in a bigger pot but I see they are right. 




 818 going back into flower for round 2. Hopefully her cuts survive and she can just be chopped this time. She needs some love in there, I pushed her over kinda soon after the pH fluctuation. 
 Veg showed all female so far including WS x LSD.... Next batch of seedlings will be BoC only. I have to go get the funk off my hands and arms now.


----------



## novitius (Apr 25, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Ha! Casa de Pot! It's always enjoyable to toot around in there and try to spot that guy with a cart full of pvc fittings and cheap duct booster fans and shiny bubbles wrap, who is standing in front of the lighting parts display looking lost... really, they should hire a sales associate for every store who could use his or her spidey sense to track down all the pot farmers and upsell them on stuff they really need while giving them economical options on a few things just to make it look more like assistance and less like a hard sell lol sorry my inner capitalist needs to shut up now.


I think you just created jobs once it goes legal nationally


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Even our regional small town centric hardware chain, aubuchon, has started carrying a LOT of foxfarm products.  With grow shops nonessential but hardware stores open, I'll be they are moving a LOT of product to desperate growers. Luckily their prices aren't goug-y.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 26, 2020)

The place I buy supplies from, is a family owned hardware store...they cannot keep grow supplies these days...funny a prohibition State would have so many cannabis growers .


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Shocker!


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 21, 2020)

*Novi, outstanding grow! *You have fine tuned the setup and I really like it! Its always nice to see how your progressing along. I like the documented (well) journal. Like me, seems you enjoy keeping the log just as much as the grow itself from time to time! Always fun to network with the MP members and help out where we can!  
Great job on the mainlining, I only did one plant like this and really it could have used more training but I changed my grow process for the perpetual grow. 

What's the grow looking like now? I am back to square one as you know. I am in a much smaller space now too so I will have to work out how I am going to have the new perpetual grow setup. I kept mothers on my last but am thinking of just cloning from the plants that will be a week out of the 12/12 cycle. We'll see, its all on the drawing board again 

Looking forward to your next update! Keep growing with that TLC cuz it puts out a lot of THC, wink wink


----------

